# Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2006)

Mal eine Umfrage aus aktuellen Anlaß, bei wem eine der Rollen ...

Ryobi Zauber
 (u.a. Clones) 
Spro Blue Arc 9x
Spro Red Arc 10x

- also die mit dem Wormschaft-Schnurverlegeantrieb 

_(betrifft *NICHT* die anderen: Ryobi Applause, Spro Blue Arc 7x oder 8x mit dem Tellerrad (SG) Schnurverlegeantrieb #6)
_

... sich so langsam in eine Kaffeemühle mit richtigen Mahlgeräuschen verwandelt? |uhoh: 









Das ist ja irgendwie ärgerlich ;+ und dem Rollspaß arg abträglich.
Also wem ging es schon so oder wer merkt leichte Tendenzen an seiner viel eingesetzten Rolle? (bei einigen weiß ich das ja schon, aber es gibt bestimmt noch mehr und immer her mit den subjektiven Einschätzungen und Feelings - schreiben macht frei!  )

Erstmal sei aber gesagt daß nicht wirklich was schwerwiegend kaputt geht oder in Gefahr ist. Aber nervig und entgegen den Erwartungen ist das ... |evil: 

Was genauer los ist - kommt später! :g :m 

2.
Nebenbei würde ich dann auch noch gerne den Ryobi+Arc-for-Comfort #6 User+Fanclub gründen, wo alle Fans der Rollen sich sammeln können und wir solche Sachen wie schraubbare Kurbelknäufe (oder Austauschzahnräder) und solche Nettigkeiten vom Hersteller fordern könnten.


----------



## schroe (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ich dachte, so wurde hier nicht wenig berichtet,
die liefen nur anfänglich etwas ruppiger. Von Gebrauch zu Gebrauch sollten sie doch noch "sanfter" schnurren.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo Angeldet,

du hattest doch die Rollen so gelobt, und die "Fertigungstoleranzen" extra hevorgehoben....am Anfang sollten sie - Schroe schon schrieb - ruppiger laufen später wie Uhrwerke.....

Wendet sich jetzt das Blatt?! 

Wär schade, denn bestimmt haben sich viele Angler aufgrund deiner Aussagen die Rollen aus der Ryobi Familie gekauft!


----------



## karl_sorglos (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



> Wär schade, denn bestimmt haben sich viele Angler aufgrund deiner Aussagen die Rollen aus der Ryobi Familie gekauft!


 
Hey, ich bin so einer! Wehe die Red Arc taugt nix, dann... bin ich selber schuld :q !

Bis jetzt läuft die Rolle ohne Probleme, nicht wie ein Uhrwerk, aber ich bin ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

*Also ich habe meine 940er Blue jetzt 2 Monate im Einsatz. Eine Woche Schweden Brackwasser (Salzhaltig:q) und ca. 10 mal zum "normalen" Spinnen. Außerdem habe ich sie 2 Tage für meine ersten Jerkversuche mißbraucht|uhoh:. Bis jetzt keine Probleme. Werde jedoch demnächst mal nach der Fettfüllung im Inneren schauen. Mit Schmierung sollen die Hersteller ja ein bißchen sparsam umgehen.|wavey: *


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Nunja, naheliegende Einwände.
Ich war dem Wormshaft am Anfang sowieso ein wenig skeptisch gegenüber und habe mich dazu auch entsprechend kritisch geäußert. Wie gesagt, betrifft nur diese WS-Rollen und nicht die anderen.

Nach meinen eigenen und anderen Berichten und Rollenexemplaren sieht es im Ganzen nach meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand etwa so aus: Die Rollen (egal welche jetzt) kommen mehr oder weniger gut mit dem weißen Fett etwas geschmiert ab Werk. Einige laufen besser, andere schlechter, das schwankt doch ganz erheblich, bei mir lief keine gleich. 

In wieweit einige Händler Vorselektionen vornehmen und evtl. einen Teil aussondern und zurückschicken, ist mir bei diesen Rollen nicht bekannt. Entsprechende Äußerungen zu anderen günstigen Rollen sind hier im Board aber schon gefallen.

Wenn die Rolle im Werkzustand jetzt ordentlich belastet wird, kann es bei den schlechter geschmierten oder bei besonders schlecht passenden Wormschaftantriebszwischenzahnrädern (schönes Wort, nicht wahr  das sind die Übeltäter) zu einem rauhen Laufen kommen und ganz leichter Abrieb an denen entsteht. Einen Moment zu spät ist dies anscheinend auch nicht mehr revidierbar, auch super-fetten usw. hilft alles nicht mehr, diese Stelle läuft rauh und tut dies auch immer gleich wieder, die Zahnräder entfetten sich regelrecht. Jetzt interessiert mich, bei wem das auch auftritt. 

Schließlich ist das eine Macke, die erst nach längerem harten Einsatz verbunden mit ungenügender Schmierung auftritt. Diese Konstellation konnte auch ich nicht vorhersehen #c , zumal die Folgen im Komfort-Bereich liegen und nicht den Ausfall der Rolle oder andere größere Beeinträchtigungen bedeuten. Eine solche Rolle kann also noch lange Jahre laufen, nur eher unschön.

Mir erscheint bloß, daß da aus welchen Gründen auch immer eine Schwachstelle eingebaut wurde, und der möchte ich auf den Grund gehen. Und das möglichst schnell und frühzeitig. Je eher klar wird - und für eine bessere Aussage ist die Mithilfe und Erfahrungsberichte vieler Boardies gefragt - um so besser. Mich interessiert das saubere Funktionieren und sonst nichts. Wenn man durch entsprechende frühzeitige Fettung diesem Rauhlauf vorbeugen kann, wäre das auch für alle Besitzer wichtig. Experimente mit besonderem Fett für diese Sorgenkinder-Zwischenräder hat ja auch noch keiner gemacht oder doch schon? |wavey: 

Insofern halte ich es für richtig, hier darüber mal breit zu diskutieren, oder nicht?


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Tach Det,

also - nach dem kauf sofort aufschrauben und nachfetten?!

Dann sollte alles OK sein?!

Dann werd ich das mal schnell tun!! Krieg morgen nämlich meine neue Excia 3000 - hab ich im Web für 65 Euro erworben! #6 :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				Spinnfischer74 schrieb:
			
		

> Krieg morgen nämlich meine neue Excia 3000 - hab ich im Web für 65 Euro erworben! #6 :m


Na super! #6 Die Excia hat einen leicht veränderten Aufbau, alleine schon weil die Hauptgetriebeübersetzung anders angegeben ist.
Wäre hochinteressant zu wissen ob gerade da am Wormshaftantrieb vorne was geändert wurde. Wenn irgend möglich würde mich ein Foto vom Innenleben (ohne Großrad oder weniger) sehr interessieren, wie im BlueArc-Thread  2monky das gemacht hat. #6 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1173921&postcount=187
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1174379&postcount=189


@all
Wie die ganzen Beobachtungen zu werten sind, das würde ich lieber durch mehr Fakten und Erfahrungen untermauert wissen, denn einige verschiedene Möglichkeiten bestehen dabei. Also ist jetzt eine RedArc nicht plötzlich Schrott, sonderen man ist auf eine ernstzunehmende Macke gestoßen und sucht nach einer Lösung. 

Ähnlich wie z.B. bei Shimano eine brechende Leichtalu-Schnurlaufröllchenschraube bei einer Stella oder eine fehlende Umlaufbremse bei aufgeklappten Bügel  bei etlichen Techniums erstmal einfach eine Problemfeststellung ist. Wenn man das Problem voll erkannt hat, sind auch Lösungen möglich.

2 Extreme: Ich habe eine recht neue (mit nur etwa 5 Laufstunden) von mir jetzt mal ordentlich überarbeitete und modifizierte 10400, die wie ein optimales Uhrwerk läuft. :k 
Die gleichen Änderungen und der gleiche Pflegezustand blieben bei einer etwas strapazierten 10400 mit einer langen Reihe von Lauftagen praktisch wirkungslos, diese läßt sich das Mahlen nicht mehr abgewöhnen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

tjoa meine macht auch Mahlgeräusche ... 
Liegt aber an dem Dreck in der Kurbel .
Wird aber langsam besser und ich bin immer fleißig am nachölen , hoff mal das spült sich mit der Zeit raus .


----------



## schroe (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



> die Zahnräder entfetten sich regelrecht.



Das hört sich auf längere Sicht nicht gut an. "Fressen" die Zähne dann weiter?
Wenn sich das Zahnflankenspiel vergrößert, dann ist der präzise Lauf des Wormshafts nicht mehr gewährleistet?
Wo liegt das Problem (wenn vorhanden) der Rolle? 
Verwendung von schlechten Alu-Legierungen? 
Unsauber gefräste Zahnflanken?
Wie lange waren die Problemkinder im Betrieb?

Mal ehrlich,..... eine Rolle die nach dem Neukauf gleich geöffnet werden muß um sie nachzufetten, ist das die Qualität von der hier ständig geschrieben wurde? 
*Der* Konkurrent für die Technium und die Twinpower?

Meine Technium 2500 läuft jetzt drei Jahre im "Hechtbetrieb", die Techniums aus meinem Umfeld ebenfalls unverändert zum Ersteinsatz. Die Twin-p´s sind noch älter und reichlich gebraucht. Was den Lauf betrifft, könnte ich sie dir als Neurollen anbieten.

Das Problem, meine Gutste hat sich "hypen" lassen. Wäre schön, wenn sie länger an der Red Arc "Freude" hat. Sonst klingeln mir nachher die Ohren.


----------



## Hardi (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo Angeldet,
habe die Rollen leider schon vorher gehabt und kann Dir jetzt leider nicht die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben .:m 
Nur ein Scherz, bin mit den Rollen zufrieden. Habe die Blue Arc gleich beim ersten Einsatz komplett im Salzwasser getaucht.|uhoh: 
Habe die Rolle geöffnet, mit Leitungswasser gespült, entfetted - mit Benzin gewaschen - auch die Kugellager, die Lager neu geölt und die Rolle versuchsweise mit Titanfett (weis) gefettet. Die Rolle lief danach gut, aber nicht so rund wie direkt nach dem Kauf (vor dem Tunken und mit dem original Fett).
Die Rolle ist jetzt wieder ca. ein Jahr im Einsatz, sie läuft jetzt wieder etwas rauher. Werde sie nochmal fetten - ist jetzt eh fällig. Die Rolle habe ich beim Watangeln und beim Fischen vom Kajak auf der Ostsee im Einsatz. Sie kommt direkt mit Salzwasser in Kontakt und nach jedem Angeln (ich mache nur Salzwasser) spüle sie richtig schön mit einem Schlauch Frischwasser ab. 
Die Rolle hat einiges mitgemacht. Mal schauen, wie sie nach dem neuen Fetten wieder läuft.
Meine Ryobi Zauber 4000 wurde nicht so viel und so hart gefischt. Die Zauber läuft noch wie neu.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich auf längere Sicht nicht gut an. "Fressen" die Zähne dann weiter?
> Wenn sich das Zahnflankenspiel vergrößert, dann ist der präzise Lauf des Wormshafts nicht mehr gewährleistet?


Nein und nein. Funktioniert alles noch bestens. Es ist auch kein GAU oder Ausfall zu befürchten, da müßte man schätzungsweise nochmal mindestens 1000 weitere Stunden Voldampf dran drehen.



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt das Problem (wenn vorhanden) der Rolle?
> Verwendung von schlechten Alu-Legierungen?
> Unsauber gefräste Zahnflanken?
> Wie lange waren die Problemkinder im Betrieb?


Es liegt an den 2 Wormschaftantriebszwischenzahnrädern und ihrer lockeren verschieblichen Lagerung. Die Alu-Legierungen sind wahrlich nicht schlecht, sonst würden die das (Mahlgeräusch) nicht aushalten. :q  Materialstärke ist genug da, ganz im Gegensatz zu einigen Kunststoffrädern von Shimano-Rollen. Die Teile sind aber an den Kanten recht gußrauh produziert

Die Zahnflanken verändern sich auch kaum, von wirklich Verschleiß kann keine Rede sein, es ist nur ein wenig Abrieb an einer jeden Zahnstelle festzustellen und im starken Licht nach der Entfettung im Waschbenzin zu sehen.
Evtl. tragen die Fertigungstoleranzen zu mehr oder weniger Mahlneigung bei, ist aber eine Vermutung.

Wäre alles kein Problem, wenn das Mahlgeräusch eben nicht so suboptimal nerven könnte. ;+ 
Die Laufzeit eines Exemplares würde ich mal pauschal mit 100 Kurbelstunden unter Kunstköderzug einschätzen, aber vielleicht sagt der spezielle Rollennutzer noch genaueres dazu |wavey: 

Meine recht früh neugefetteten Rollen mit je ca. 30h Kunstköderzuglaufzeit (Zauber 3000, RedArc 10300) haben kein Problem, nur merke ich im Vergleich, daß da auch eine gewisse latente Neigung schlummert #t 
Eine noch nicht neugefettete Zauber 2000 wird auch langsam unschön.



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ehrlich,..... eine Rolle die nach dem Neukauf gleich geöffnet werden muß um sie nachzufetten, ist das die Qualität von der hier ständig geschrieben wurde?
> *Der* Konkurrent für die Technium und die Twinpower?


Frozzel back: für 200 EUR im Vergleich zur TwinPower könnte man das ja schon mal tun :q 

Und zu den Shimanos sage ich jetzt mal nichts weiter. 5 Jahre halten die ohne umfangreiche Wartung auch nicht durch, da wird das Fett regelrecht hart und schwergängig. Und über die Haltbarkeit der Technium gegen grobe Behandlungen muß man sich ja nicht weiter auslassen. Rollenqualität definiert sich ja über mehrere Faktoren.



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem, meine Gutste hat sich "hypen" lassen. Wäre schön, wenn sie länger an der Red Arc "Freude" hat. Sonst klingeln mir nachher die Ohren.


Bestimmt nicht nur hypen, die RedArc ist optisch einfach :k 
Sieht natürlich nicht unbedingt jeder so. Richtig Hardcore die Rolle quälen müßte sie aber erstmal hinbekommen um die Chance auf ein Mahlwerk zu erhalten. 

Ich wollte aber eigentlich gerne noch mehr #h Statusberichte von anderen Nutzern hören, als das Für und Wider zu erörtern, da meine eigenhändige Stichprobe nur 5+2=7 WS-Verleger-Rollen beträgt. Ob das Ausreißer oder inhärenter Mangel #c ist, bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ist aber auch schwierig in der Beurteilung, der eine ist mit dem Lauf voll zufrieden während jemand anders da schon schief guckt. #t 

Ob man das irgendwie objektivieren könne, z.B. mit Akustikaufnahmen vom Rollenlauf, darüber bin ich gerade am Sinnieren. Ideen gefragt! |licht


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Zur Diskusion selbst kann ich nichts beitragen, da ich die angesprochenen Rollen nicht besitze ABER:

da es angesprochen wurde ... Experimente mit verschiednen Fetten.

Ich hab hier eine grottenalte Shimano Biomaster II zu liegen, die erbärmlichste Mahlgeräusche von sich gegebn hat. Sprühfette (auch diese weiße Zeug) halfen nur zeitweise. Zudem sind diese oft recht teuer.

Ich nutze nunmehr eine superbillige Alternative, die zumindest für mich der Stein der Weisen zu sein scheint: Hochleistungskugellagerfett aus dem Baumarkt. Das Zeug ist wasser- und hochdruckfest, dünnt nicht aus, harzt nicht und bleibt auch bei extrem hohen Umdrehungen da, wo ich es hingeschmiert habe! So eine kleine Tube (etwa Handlänge - Füllmenge weis ich jetzt nicht) kostet bei uns im Hellweg etwa 2,80€. Die Rolle habe ich mittels Bremsenreiniger sorgfältig vom alten Fett befreit und mit gaaaanz wenig des Kugellagerfetts eingefettet. Und siehe da ... sie läuft und läuft und läuft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@wolkenkrieger
klebt das Hochleistungskugellagerfett stärker auf den Zahnrädern als "normales" Kugellagerfett?


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ich fische die Blue Arc 9300 seit einem Jahr und die läuft noch wie am ersten Tag,einfach Super.#6


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt nicht nur hypen, die RedArc ist optisch einfach :k
> * Sieht natürlich nicht unbedingt jeder so.*



Richtig gesagt!! :m  Ich zum Beispiel. Dezenteres Design ist mir da doch lieber.....

Ich find die Rollen ja echt nicht schlecht, aber ganz ehrlich - ärgerlich ist das schon.  Dürfte echt nicht sein, dass die Rollen nach so kurzer Zeit schon "mahlen". Mehr als sie kosten, sind sie wohl doch nicht wert.

Manche reden hier von Langzeittests - und haben die Rollen vielleicht ein Jahr mit 10 Einsätzen gestestet.

Ich fisch ne 4000er Shimano Twin Power F und ne 4000er Twin Power FA. Die F hab ich schon 5 Jahre im Einsatz, im Winter bei Frost auf Zander (von November bis Februar ca. 4x die Woche Abends je ca. 2 h mit vielen Hängern und großen Gummiködern und nur geflochtener Schnur...) und die FA seit ca. 3 Jahren schon mehrfach im Salzwasser und einige Wallerdrills mit einigen Fischen bis 210cm Länge..... laufen beide wie am Anfang. Ich fette/öle die Rollen 1x im Jahr neu. Kein Problem.



@ Wolkenkrieger - danke für den Tipp mit dem Fett! #6 Werd ich mal versuchen zu kriegen!


----------



## Jirko (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

nabend angeldet #h

meine 10.300er läuft nach 10 tagen hardcorefischen vor hitra (rolle dabei montiert permanent on bord > nachts bis zu -15°), einmaligem duoduschen mit dem ollen jirko vor´m einpacken und zig süßwassereinsätzen nach diesem trip etwas "schwerfälliger", was man(n) auch mit deinen symptomen vergleichen könnte. sollte sich dies in kürze nicht ändern, werd ich selbst mal´n büschn hand anlegen... im grunde genommen stört´s mich aber weniger angeldet. sollte meine rote im herbst so langsam in´s hüsteln kommen, sehe ich´s auch nicht so verbissen, da ich halt für € 70 keine high-end-stationäre erwarten kann und darf! #h


----------



## KHof (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo alle!

Ich bin der "spezielle" User der Kaffeemühlenarc,an der Angeldet seinen Basteltrieb auslebte. (Hey, was ist eigendlich ein spezieller User? Frechheit oder was?)
Die red mit dem eingebauten Vibrator hat mehr als 100 Stunden Kunstköder auf dem Rücken. Sie war ca. 50 Stunden auf Meerforellen kurbeln und ist seit Anfang der Saison (1.3.!) 3 mal die Woche 3-4 Stunden im Wobblerbetrieb. In Summe hat die also gut 200 Stunden Kurbeln auf der Achse. Erschwerend kommen häufige Duschen durch Regen und auch Salzwasser dazu.
Meine zweite red ist dagegen noch ziemlich neu und macht noch keine Faxen.
Alles in Allem würde ich die red arc aber nicht als Fehlkauf bezeichnen. Diese Rolle macht technisch keinerlei Probleme - weder mit Verwickeleien, Perücken durch die Wickelkontur, noch durch Bügelklapper oder hakelige Bremse. Ich hab vor einiger Zeit meine Technium 4000 bei Ebay vertickt, da sie mich ständig mit irgendwelchen Faxen genervt hat (Bügelklapper und ärmliche Bremse) und dabei fast soviel Geld verloren wie eine red arc kostet (war eine der ersten für 130 €)
Die red bleibt meiner Meinung eine sehr gute Rolle, die wirklich zuverlässig ihren Dienst verrichtet aber keinen Eleganzpreis verdient. Vom Nutzwert, falls man beim Hobby davor reden kann, ist sie kaum zu schlagen. Der Vergleich mit dem Golf find ich treffend.

Anmerkung: Ich hab mir grad ne Caldia bestellt. Mal sehen.....


vibrierende Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo Rollennutzer! #h das mit dem speziell war nicht irgendwie speziell gemeint oder so |rotwerden 

"keinen Eleganzpreis" für den Rollenlauf trifft die Sache schon voll. :g :m


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> sollte meine rote im herbst so langsam in´s hüsteln kommen, sehe ich´s auch nicht so verbissen, da ich halt für € 70 keine high-end-stationäre erwarten kann und darf! #h



Jirko, das sind wahre Worte. #6 Sind wohl die besten Rollen in der unteren/mittleren Preiskategorie. Hab wie gesagt die Applause 3000 und jetzt  die Excia 3000 bestellt. Werd die beide so schnell wie möglich fetten.

Wer mehr Rolle will muss halt mehr ausgeben (wobei die neuen Shimano-Wackelrollen ihr Geld sicher nicht wert sind, genausowenig wie die Tica Taurus, die uns hier für 300 Euro angedreht werden und in Japan 100 Euro kosten.... #q)


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@AngelDet

Das kann man wohl sagen 

Geholt hab ich mir das Zeug eigentlich für die Welle meiner Poolpumpe. Die ist extrem klein (vom Volumen her), macht dennoch 6000 Liter pro Stunde - also nur über die Umdrehungen. Die Welle dreht mit etwa 15000 U/min und hat bisher jedes normale Kugellagerfett einfach nach kürzester Zeit im Raum verteilt. Selbst Kettenfett, welches ja extra für sowas gemacht ist, hielt nie länger als zwei drei Tage!

Mit dem Fett jetzt läuft sie seit Anfang der diesjährigen Badesaison und liegt nach wie vor als ansehnlicher Film sowohl auf der Welle, als auch im Lager selbst.

Laut Berater im Baumarkt wäre deies Fett selbst für hochverdichtende Hydrauliksysteme geeignet, weil es absolut kein Wasser aufnimmt.

Ich knips nachher mal die Tube ab und stell hier ein Bild rein - also ich bin absolut überzeugt von dem Zeug!


----------



## Qualitynine (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo,
ich habe eine 9400blue und die 40er red arc.

Bei beiden Rollen fallen mir seit einiger zeit "Mahlgeräusche / leichtes rattern" auf. 
Allerdings nicht permanent und auch nur unter leichter Belastung. (Einzug des Gufis).

Habe auch festgestellt das die Geräusche mit demontiertem Rotor extrem zunehmen - wobei es dann schon ein richtiges schleifen und rattern ist - normal? 
Wenn der Rotor wieder drauf ist laufen sie besser. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Schwungmasse?

War auch schon bei meinem Händler, der konnte aber nichts feststellen.
Nach einer Portion Fett wird es besser, ist aber nicht weg.

Die Rollen sind beide ca. 1Jahr alt und arbeiten so 3h die Woche.

Bin aber zufrieden mit den Teilen. Manchmal ist dieses Geräusch allerdings schon nervend

Gruß
Q9


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> ... und hat bisher jedes normale Kugellagerfett einfach nach kürzester Zeit im Raum verteilt. Selbst Kettenfett, welches ja extra für sowas gemacht ist, hielt nie länger als zwei drei Tage!


Das hört sich ja richtig gut  an und beantwortet gleich die Alternative aus dem Bereich der Mopedfahrer mit dem Kettenfett, die hatte ich auch schon im Visier.
Wenn man den beiden Ritzeln das Fett richtig anbacken lassen könnte, wäre wohl viel gewonnen.



			
				Qualitynine schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Rotor wieder drauf ist laufen sie besser. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Schwungmasse?


Jau, extrem macht die Schwungmasse was aus. Der Rotor wiegt ungefähr soviel wie das Gehäuse, mußte ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal nachwiegen. So nur das Gehäuse alleine fühlt sich bei mahlenden Rädern schrecklich beim Kurbeln an. ;+


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Zurück zum Kugellagerfett - 

Ist es eventuell das hier?!: http://www.hanseline.de/infobl/Kugellagerfett.pdf


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Die Flasche ist die selbe - nur der Hersteller ist ein anderer.

Ich mach nachher mal Fotos...


----------



## Qualitynine (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



> Jau, extrem macht die Schwungmasse was aus. Der Rotor wiegt ungefähr soviel wie das Gehäuse, mußte ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal nachwiegen. So nur das Gehäuse alleine fühlt sich bei mahlenden Rädern schrecklich beim Kurbeln an. ;+


Hallo Angldet,
natürlich war nur der Rotor ab. Getriebe war komplett eingebaut.... |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Jau, offen wird/würde natürlich noch schlimmer! :q 

schön daß es noch ein paar mehr Arc-Schrauber gibt! #6 #h


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hab gerade eben meine neue *Ryobi Excia 3000* bekommen..... *HAMMER!!! Ich finde mit Abstand die schönste aus der Familie!!!

*Von der Optik her endlich mal eine Ryobi in dezentem  Design, alles in  Titan-Grau gehalten (ähnlich Twin Power).

Der Spulenhub ist etwas schneller als bei der Zauber, wahrscheinlich ist das der von Angeldet verbesserte Wormshaft.

Werde sie nachher mal bespulen, mal gespannt wie die Wiclung ist.

Es sind übrigens *2 Plastik-Unterlegscheiben für die Wicklungskorrektur* im Karton! Ryobi hat wohl gelernt! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach nachher mal Fotos...


wolkenkrieger! #h (ganz laut)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

So, heute mit einer Alternativfettung mal die WS-Antriebszwischenräder bearbeitet. Im Kurbeltest zeigte sich schon mal, daß das was bringt wenn das Fett besser haftend und standfest ist. Genaueres muß erstmal der Belastungstest ergeben, aber man kann schon mal festhalten, daß das richtige Fett beim dem ganzen Wormgeshafte eine entscheidende Rolle spielt, das Röllchen ist damit eine Ecke komplizierter und pflegeempfindlicher als die mit den einfacheren Verlegeantrieben. 
Man kann mit dem falschen Fett an dieser Stelle den Rollenlauf auch ordentlich verschlimmbessern |rolleyes


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ach du shiet! Asche auf mein Haupt - ich habs vertrahnt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

So hier.

Das Zeug ist von Onnex (oder Connex?), bei uns (Berlin-Brandenburg) im Hellweg-Baumarkt erhältlich und kostet als 50ml Tube etwa um die 2,80EUR.

Also wie gesagt: ich bin begeistert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Thx, #6 
Ist ja irgendwie das ganz normale Baumarktzeugs, aber das Kleingedruckte ... 
Werde das mal als 3. Alternative holen und ausprobieren. Möglichst mehrere Sachen versuchen und schauen was am besten läuft.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Wie gesagt: es ist was aus dem Baumarkt.

Ich hab das testweise mal in die Shimano reingetan und parallel dazu spezielles Kettenfett aus 'nem Bikershop (sauteuer Herr Richter!) auf ein anderes Getriebeteil gegeben.

Und dann die Rolle bei 30 Grad Außentemperatur 3 Stunden lang im geschlossenen Auto liegen lassen.

Kurzum: Kettenfett unauffindbar verschwunden (also innerhalb des geschlossenen Gehäuses!) - Kugellagerfett schön geschmeidig da, wo ich es hingegeben hab. Ein anschließendes Neubespulen der Rolle mit 15er Mono bis untern Rand der Spule (also etliche Kurbelumdrehungen höchsten Tempos) ergab keine optisch nachweisbaren Aussetzer der Schierung (selbst beabsichtigte Schmierpopel waren noch in Gänze sichtbar!).

Mitlerweile hab ich meine beiden SPro Hardliner damit bestückt und die laufen auch wesentlich seidiger, als mit dem Originalschmiermittel (und ich hab von den Rollen die japanischen Versionen, die um einiges penibler in der Qualität sein dürften).

Merke: es muss nicht immer Spezial vom Tackledealer sein und schon gar nicht mal teuer 

Aber probier es ruhig selber mal aus - ich kann ob des Erfolgs bei meiner Biomaster auch geblendet und getrübt in meiner Beurteilungsfähigkeit sein 

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Also Leute, #h 
fettet eure Schätzchen bloß rechtzeitig und mit dem richtigen (genügend haftenden) Gefette. Der schleichende erste Abrieb reicht anscheinend aus, um auch nach dem Fetten wenn-es-erstmal-nervt danach immer noch unschön zu laufen. Die schon sehr leicht erkennbar im Hinblick auf die Shimano Stella als Kopie ausgeführte kugelgelagerte Wormshafterei läuft eben nur 1a gefettet richtig klasse.

Ich fette im Moment die beiden Wormschaftantriebritzel (ganz vorne) mit einem anderen Fett separat, was in der Ausführung "dünne zähe klebrige weiße Schmatze" dem Mahlen sofort abhilft. 

Daß man wegen Ausbau des Rotorhauptantriebsritzels dabei die Rolle fast komplett zerlegen muß, ist schon etwas aufwendig |rolleyes , wird aber langsam zur Routine :q


----------



## karl_sorglos (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



> Ich fette im Moment die beiden Wormschaftantriebritzel (ganz vorne) mit einem anderen Fett separat, was in der Ausführung "dünne zähe klebrige weiße Schmatze" dem Mahlen sofort abhilft.


 
Welches Fett benutzt Du denn dafür?


----------



## Crazyegg (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Also...

Wie meint ihr das mit dem Fetten denn genau?
komplett auseinander nehmen und dann entfetten, säubern und
neu fretten?

oder einfach neues (wie z.B. das Kugellagerfett) an die 
versch. Getriebe geben?

Also die ganzen verzahnungen usw.? (evtl. noch in die Kugellager, da ja Kugellagerfett^^)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@karl_sorglos
Ich habe jetzt ein Industriefett für Drehmaschinen als Probe bekommen, das schafft auch in schweren Fällen Linderung. Name unbekannt. 
In den leichten (=noch neuen) Rollenfällen genügt anscheinend auch das verdünnte Kugellagerfett. Was Wolkenkrieger aufgezeigt hat, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall auch an den beiden WS-Ritzeln auszuprobieren. 
Ein optimales Rezept gibt es nocht nicht. |rolleyes

@Crazyegg
Auf jeden Fall das alte Fettzeug möglichst gut wegbekommen, wenn man was ganz anderes nimmt. Einfach so drüberschmieren bringt selten gute Resultate, die Fette (zer)stören sich eher. Das geht nur vernünftig, wenn man das selbe (gleiche) Zeugs hat und kennt.

Die Kugellager sind alle mit Metallfeder-Dichtring zu, ich lege die höchstens eine Weile in einem Gläschen mit Motoröl ein, da kann noch etwas hineindiffundieren wenn Platz und Luft ist, die laufen so 1a. Muß man aber die ersten Jahre nichts dran machen.

Entscheidend ist das, was läuft: Bei den WS-Rollen sind das die 7 Zahnräder/Wellen. Das Rücklaufsperrenlager am Flansch kann allerdings auch eine bessere leichtgängige Schmierung vertragen, besonders vorsorglich bei den Meeresanglern.

Mit dem Fett und dem Fetten besteht folgendes Problem:
Eigentlich möchte man eine sehr satt und dabei leicht laufende Rolle bekommen. Das geht nur mit ordentlich weichem Fettgemisch, mit viel Öl. Das ist aber für den speziellen Fall von schon angeschabten mahlenden WS-Antriebsritzeln nicht so gut ausreichend, da braucht man stärker klebendes Fett. Dieses überall in der Rolle zu verwenden würde sie wiederum recht schwer laufen lassen.

Daß beispielsweise Shimano bei seinen Wormshaftern mit dieser Ölöffnungsschraube und dem mitgelieferten Leichtlauföl ganz ohne Fett auskommen will, befremdet mich schon ein wenig sehr #t Meine neu gefettete kleine Clone-TwinPower XTRA läuft jedenfalls auch satter und schöner als im Lieferzustand.


----------



## Crazyegg (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



> @Crazyegg
> Auf jeden Fall das alte Fettzeug möglichst gut wegbekommen, wenn man was ganz anderes nimmt. Einfach so drüberschmieren bringt selten gute Resultate, die Fette (zer)stören sich eher. Das geht nur vernünftig, wenn man das selbe (gleiche) Zeugs hat und kennt.



Gut, heißt das am besten alles komplett zerlegen, säubern (petrolium?) und dann neu schmieren?
also so das alles einen schönen fettfilm hat.

oder reicht es wenn ich mit einem wattestäbchen überall dort saubermache wo ich rankomme?
also deckel ab, wattestäbchen-aktion und dann fetten ^^


----------



## MichaelB (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Moin,

@Crazyegg: wenn Du es ganz gründlich machen willst am besten alles Fett runter - und das geht m.E. nur wenn Du die Rolle, bzw alle laufenden Teile demontierst und in z.B. Petroluem reinigst.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

... jau, oder Waschbenzin, gibts auch fast bei jeder Tanke im Liter.


----------



## karl_sorglos (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

*Red Arc mit Wormshaft = Kaffeemühle*

Ich hab meine gerade in den Müll geschmissen und kauf mir jetzt was vernünftiges. Von Spro lass ich in Zukunft die Finger, so ein Reinfall ist mir in 20 Jahren noch nicht passiert. Die Red Arc ist einfach nur ein Hype.


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				karl_sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> *Red Arc mit Wormshaft = Kaffeemühle*
> 
> Ich hab meine gerade in den Müll geschmissen und kauf mir jetzt was vernünftiges. Von Spro lass ich in Zukunft die Finger, so ein Reinfall ist mir in 20 Jahren noch nicht passiert. Die Red Arc ist einfach nur ein Hype.



Was´n passiert?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				karl_sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab meine gerade in den Müll geschmissen


Diesen "Müll" bitte zwecks vorgeschriebenen Recycling und gegen Portoerstattung zu mir! :g


----------



## karl_sorglos (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

kchrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ist passiert im Drill. Ich hab mir für 80€ eine Rolle gekauft, die sich beim Drill anhört wie das Getriebe von nem alten Lanz-Trecker! Ich kann das nicht haben, egal, ob die das 10 Jahre lang macht und läuft oder ob sie irgendwann im Drill aussteigt, nicht beim Spinnfischen, da muß einfach alles passen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				karl_sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> die sich beim Drill anhört wie das Getriebe von nem alten Lanz-Trecker!


Nur beim Drill, nicht auch so beim Leer-Kurbeln? Dann ist das ja noch harmlos. 

Dann bist Du auch ein WS-Opfer, wo die WS-Mechanik mit einem Ruck aus der Bahn geworfen wurde und klappert/rappelt. Da kenne ich jetzt leider mehrere Rollen, die dort ihre Macke haben. 
(Wie schon gesagt: läuft noch und fällt auch nicht aus). 

Man könnte den WS-Trieb austauschen, wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie teuer das ist. Bei einer älteren Zauber-Rolle von mir ist die WS-Welle aus Messing (und damit besser), die neueren Rollen haben die aus recht weichem Aluminium (beim Feilentest), das Teil kann verbiegen und neben den schlackernden Antriebsrädern dazu gibt das bei kleinster Abweichung die "herrlichsten" Rappelgeräusche.  

Wäre ja mal eine Maßnahme, daß Ryobi/Spro dort neue festere Wellen und Zahnräder ausliefern täte (min. sehr günstig für den Besitzer), als Nachbesserung dieses schwachbrüstigen Zustandes an der Stelle. Z.B. eben aus Messing oder noch besser eine Stahl-WS-Welle mit einem etwas breiteren Schlitten und Wellenschlitz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hier mal meine Tips zusammengefaßt für den Arcigen-WS-Rollenbesitzer, damit man noch lange Freude an dem Schätzchen hat:

1. Für gute Schmierung sorgen, rechtzeitig und möglichst frühzeitig, weil einmal enstandener Abrieb rächt sich später bleibend mit unschönem Lauf. 

2. Wer richtig fest hängt, fährt die Spule ganz nach hinten rein, so daß die Rolle insgesamt am kürzesten ist. Am hinteren Punkt liegt der Mitführer ganz dicht am Lager hinten und ein Verbiegen der Wormshaftes und der Spulenachse ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, der WS ist auf dem kurzen Stück praktisch nicht zu verbiegen.
Dann erst die kräftigeren Löseversuche unternehmen.


----------



## Case (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hi,
hab mir jetzt mal den ganzen thread durchelesen weil gerade Diese Rollen im Board so oft gelobt werden.#6 
Hier ist offenbar eine Rolle auf dem Markt bei der erhebliche Konstruktionsmängel herrschen und die weksseitig dazu noch nicht mal ordentlich geschmiert ist.  
Ich soll also 70 Euros ausgeben um meine nagelneue Rolle erst mal auseinander zu bauen um sie mit einem Spezialfett zu schmieren. Dann möglicherweise noch Getriebeteile auswechseln..???|uhoh: 
*Geht's noch.??? *#d 
Da investier ich doch die 30% mehr und kauf mir gleich 'ne Shimano. Meine halten so im Schnitt 10 Jahre und werden vielleicht einmal in der Zeit geschmiert. Und das sind alles Rollen zum Spinnfischen.

Case


----------



## THD (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Nur mal ne Frage: wenn ich ne neue Rolle selber Schmiere ist die Garantie weg - oder ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist offenbar eine Rolle auf dem Markt bei der erhebliche Konstruktionsmängel herrschen und die weksseitig dazu noch nicht mal ordentlich geschmiert ist.


Im Prinzip hast Du schon recht. 

Nur: Man kann ja mal eine blaue Stella FA und eine Red Arc miteinander vergleichen, braucht man sich nur mal Vergrößerungen und Detailphotos genauer anzusehen. Dann sieht man, wonach gestrebt und entsprechend designt wurde. Insofern ist eine Red Arc schon eine Stella für nicht-so-betuchte. Die wirklich verbaute Qualität wie z.B. ein Stahl-WS ist das schon ein wichtiger Unterschied. wer 200 bis 400 EUR mehr für einen Stahl-WS zahlen will, kann das ja tun. 

Noch besser und nach meinem Test voll ok #6 sind aber die starken Brüder der Wormshafter, die Ryobi Applause oder die Spro BlueArc 7000+8000er, die haben keine Schwachpunkte in der Konstruktion und können schätzungsweise den Angler auf seinem gesamten weiteren Lebensweg begleiten. Wer darauf Wert legt, sollte das Schicki-Micki der anderen Modelle ignorieren und sich für das einfachere Solide entscheiden.

Und Qualitätsmängel wie beispielsweise Alu-Schrauben bei Shimano, klapprige Spulenbefestigungen und Geräte wie die Technium (die ist erwiesenermaßen noch anfälliger als ein Arc-WS) sind auch negative Beispiele. Shimano liefert auch nicht mehr die Qualität, für die sie mal berühmt waren. Daß ein Hersteller da soviel besser ist, glaube ich auch nicht mehr. #d Gespart und gefakt wird, was das Zeug hält. 

Insofern ist das für mich eine legitime Rechnung:

Will ich Pflege und Bastelaufwand in eine solche Rolle wie die Red Arc stecken ? und sie immer bei Hängern vorsichtig behandeln?, oder paßt mir das nicht und ich will das Rundum-Sorglos Programm und bin bereit (erheblich) mehr Geld auszugeben. Eine Shimano TwinPower FB ist für mich z.B. keine Alternative, die Daiwas im Bereich ab 150 bis 280 EUR dagegen schon. 

Die beste und günstigste Alternative zu Zauber und RedArc sind aber die Schwesterrollen ohne WS, die allerdings genauso positiv auf eine initiale Einweihungsfettung ansprechen.


----------



## melis (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Wir haben zwei Red Arc 10401 im Einsatz. Laufleistung bei beiden (da wir immer zusammen unterwegs sind) 160 Stunden mit Mono auf Grund + 60 Stunden mit Geflecht Spinnfischen. 
Beide laufen wie am ersten Tag(oder sogar etwas besser). 

Zuerst einmal bin ich schon etwas geschockt. 
Das Problem wird wohl bei allen Red Arcs auftreten, ist das sicher? Also besteht Handlungsbedarf?
Ich bin genau wie du der Meinung das Spro sich der Sache annehmen soll. Eventuell mit einer Rückrufaktion wie das bei Autoherstellern üblich ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal ne Frage: wenn ich ne neue Rolle selber Schmiere ist die Garantie weg - oder ?


Das ist eine wichtige Frage. Hatten wir ja schon mal und die kolportieren Aussagen der Händler dazu waren etwas schwammig.

Im Prinzip wäre die rechtliche Sache aber klar und aus Analogien wie dem PC-Bereich (mit Steckkarten) übertragbar:

Das Säubern und Fetten gehört zur normalem Wartung und Gebrauch der Rolle, nach Salzwasser oder Schmutzwassereinsatz muß ich das tun, steht sogar sowas in den Beipackzetteln. Ölpunkte und sowas sind dann schon mal angegeben, ähnlich wie bei einer Modelleisenbahnlokomotive.

Und ganz wichtig: Es gibt weder im Beipack oder auf der Packung noch auf der Rolle einen Aufkleber: Nicht öffnen, Garantie verfällt.

Der einzige Hersteller, wo mir Ansätze dazu bekannt sind, ist Shimano seit etwa 2004 auf ihren Beipackzetteln, die immer auf ihr authorisiertes Service Center verweisen und den Kunden dem Anschein nach dazu drängen wollen. (und andere ja auch in der Tat schlechter mit Ersatzteilen versorgt sind).

Wenn man sich eine Rolle kauft, wäre diese Frage neben der nach Ersatzteilversorgung (+Preisen), verfügbaren Ersatzspulen (+Preisen  ) sowie eben der evtl. "Pissigkeit" gegenüber (User)Wartung schon ein wichtiger Faktor.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem wird wohl bei allen Red Arcs auftreten, ist das sicher? Also besteht Handlungsbedarf?


Wenn Du eine Lieferung mit genügend Fett drin erwischt hast und die Rolle sinnig (schonend bei Hängern) behandelt hast, sollte auch alles in Ordnung sein.

Handlungsbedarf besteht meiner Meinung nach schon beim Hersteller, der sich mit solchen Schwachpunkten den Ruf versauen kann, und was bei solchen einfachen monolithischen Getriebeteilchen (für sehr billig so zu produzieren und auch nachzubessern) eigentlich nicht sein muß, denn der Rest der ansonsten sehr schönen Konstruktion wird damit natürlich mit in den "Abgrund gezogen", sprich: man versaut sich ohne zwingenden Grund durch echte Kleinigkeiten den Ruf der Rolle bei seinen Kunden. Ich beobachte jedenfalls gespannt, wie sich Ryobi und Spro dazu verhalten. 

Zu verlieren haben sie an sich schon viel, ob sie weiterhin zu den Top-Marken gezählt werden wollen oder dem Weg der vielen vielen wieder verschwundenen Rollenhersteller folgen wollen. :g 
Zu gewinnen aber auch, denn wenn die Rolle der Anfangsbegeisterung der Besitzer wirklich auf Dauer gerecht werden würde, wäre das schon eine verdammt starke Sache, an der viele Skeptiker (wohl zu recht?) ja auch von vorne herein gezweifelt haben.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Die beste und günstigste Alternative zu Zauber und RedArc sind aber die Schwesterrollen ohne WS, die allerdings genauso positiv auf eine i*nitiale Einweihungsfettung* ansprechen.


Ich muss Det Recht geben! #6

Da mir die Zauber und die RedArc eh nicht gut gefallen mit ihrem komischen Braun bzw. Rot als Gehäusefarbe, hab ich mir die Applause zugelegt. Mein Zauber´s hab ich verkauft. Hab die jetzt 3x die Applause in der 3000er Größe und 2x in der 4000er Größe.

Hab mir übrigens Kurbeln von der Spro Passion 740 besorgt (CNC Alu) die passen super drauf und sehen klasse aus!!! #6

Ich muss sagen die Rollen haben eine tolle Kraftübertragung bei der Köderführung un d im Drill, machen keine "Stimmen" und sind absolut preiswert. Gerlinger hat die 3000er Applause nun für *49,-€!!!!* im Angebot!!! Ohne E-Spule, aber wenn man 3 Rollen der gleichen Größe hat, ist das ja egal.

Det - jetzt brauch ich mal deine Hilfe: Wie kriege ich am Besten das Gehäuse geöffnet um die Applause zu fetten?! Wenn ich alle Schrauben abhabe, krieg ich den Gehäusedeckel immer noch nicht ab. Welchen Trick gibt es?!?!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Spule abnehmen , das Teil mit dem Bügel auch abbauen , 
4. Schraube ebenfalls lösen , Gehäusedeckel abnehmen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@Spinnfischer74
Das ist doch mal eine Maßnahme! 

Eine Erklärung zum Öffnen, die den Berichten von anderen nach funzte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1173438&postcount=185

(Die Kurzanleitung von Kochtoppangler ist doch eher zur Erinnerung für Fortgeschrittene  )

Frage zur Applause von Gerlinger:
waren da Distanz-Unterlegscheiben (durchsichtig) in einer kleinen Tüte mit im Karton?

Und zu den gewechselten Applause-Kurbeln:
Wenn Du die verkaufen, tauschen oder so willst, wäre ich stark dran interessiert, mehr per PN.   
Ich mag die, obwohl die nicht so schön wie die blanken CNC-Alus aussehen.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Spule abnehmen , das Teil mit dem Bügel auch abbauen ,
> 4. Schraube ebenfalls lösen , Gehäusedeckel abnehmen ...



Wenn´s so einfach wäre hätte ich nicht gefragt....|bla:|kopfkrat


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zur Applause von Gerlinger:
> waren da Distanz-Unterlegscheiben (durchsichtig) in einer kleinen Tüte mit im Karton?



Nein, keine dabei. Ich hab noch Unterlegscheiben von alten Shimanos. Die passen.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hi Det,

aha, der Rotor muss auch ab!!! OK, das werde ich nachher mal probieren! 

Danke!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ich hab mal eine ganz ketzerische Frage:

Bei den hier geschilderten Problemen und dem Fakt, dass man für die genannten Rollen 80€+ bezahlen muss - was unterscheidet diese Rollen (eben in Punkto Verarbeitungsqualität - Langlebigkeit und bedingungslose Einsatzfähigkeit) denn nun herausragend von billigeren Modellen sagen wir mal von Silverman & Co.

Ich seh das nämlich so:

Egal, was für ein Name draufsteht (20€ bezahlt man mit Sicherheit nur für den SPro-Schriftzug - da kann mir wer erzählen, was er will!), kann ich erwarten, dass die die Rolle aus dem Karton auspacke, bespule, an meine Rute montiere und mich damit zum Wasserbegebe.

Wenn ich hier lese, dass ich eine nagelneue Rolle zunächst erstmal zerlegen und neu abfetten muss, um sicher zu gehen, dass sie in einem Jahr auch noch ihren Dienst versieht, kommt mir doch wirklich ganz stark das Überlegen, ob hier nicht für ein durchschnittliches Produkt ein Hype geschaffen wurde, der nun teuer bezahlt werden soll.

Und mit Hype meine ich Hype - denn was anderes ist es schlicht nicht. Wird hier auf dem Board (welches ja offensichtlich DIE Anlaufadresse im deutschen Internet für Angler ist) nach einer guten Rolle gefragt, bekommt man in der  Regel drei Rollen genannt:

- Arc (welche auch immer)
- Ryobi (welche auch immer) oder
Shimano (welche auch immer)

Was ist mit den hunderten anderen Herstellern? Mich beschleicht hier schon längere Zeit der Verdacht, dass hier künstlich gepuscht wird (ob nun bewusst oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt).

Ich habe an 6 von 10 Ruten Rollen von YORK dran - fürn Zehner das Stück in Polen erstanden.

Aluspule mit beschichteter Abwurfkante + Alu-E-Spule
12 Edelstahlkugellager
ein butterweicher Lauf (ohne Initialfettung!), der noch lange nachläuft, wenn man die Rolle mal anfeuert

Die klappern nicht, geben keine Geräusche ab und sind auch noch optisch ok.

Und das wichtigste: eine Klasse Schnurverlegunf und zwar sowohl bei mono als auch bei multifil.

Und ich möchte setif und fest behaupten, dass man nicht nach Polen muss, um gute und vor allem günstige Rollen zu erstehen - allein schon, wenn ich mal in den Askari (Jehova! Jehova!)-Katalog schaue und mir die Menge der Rollen ansehe, kann ich nicht glauben, dass sie einzig wahren Rollen die oben genannten sein sollen.

Das ABS-Wicklungssystem von DAIWA beispielsweise verlegt Schnur auch exakt - diese Rollen werden allerdings hier nicht wirklich oft "supportet".

Ich möchte keinem auf den Schlips treten, sondern nur mal Gedanken aus einer Perspektive äußern, die nicht mal eben 80€ für eine Rolle locker machen kann, die man zunächst erstmal warten muss.

Stellt euch mal vor, ihr kauft eine neue E-Klasse (was von der qualitativen Einstufung ja vergleichbar sein dürfte), müsst aber zunächst mal einen Ölwechsel machen und dürft bei angehängten Wohnwagen nur im 3 gang fahren, da man sonst Schäden am Getriebe erwarten dürfte. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ihr dem Onkel in der Mercedes Niederlassung ohne Narkose die Eier abreißen würdet...

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				Spinnfischer74 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, keine dabei. Ich hab noch Unterlegscheiben von alten Shimanos. Die passen.


Aha, das erklärt manches. Das Applause Verkaufspaket Version-1 war also ein bischen dürftig, ohne E-Spule und ohne Scheibchen. Gibt ja schon einen Ärgerthread dazu. Auch so ein Beispiel, was eine winzige Kleinigkeit wie die fehlenden Distanzscheibchen für einen Ärger auslösen können.



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal eine ganz ketzerische Frage:


So unberechtigt ist das ja nicht! 



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> was unterscheidet diese Rollen (eben in Punkto Verarbeitungsqualität - Langlebigkeit und bedingungslose Einsatzfähigkeit) denn nun herausragend von billigeren Modellen sagen wir mal von Silverman & Co.


Eine ganze Menge. Bei einem solchen sich durch längere Benutzung zeigenden Problem darf man einfach nicht vergessen, daß 99 andere übliche Problem nicht da bzw. mit der Rollenkonstruktion gut gelöst sind, wie z.B. eine sehr gute und vor allem auch mal wirklich entdrallende Schnurverlegung. Bei anderen Rollen würde ich nach einem Nachmittag Spinnerfischen schon längst das Handtuch geschmissen haben, die Zauber-Arcs machen das mit ein und derselben harten Mono-Schnur jetzt seit Anfang Mai mit.



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit Hype meine ich Hype - denn was anderes ist es schlicht nicht. Wird hier auf dem Board (welches ja offensichtlich DIE Anlaufadresse im deutschen Internet für Angler ist) nach einer guten Rolle gefragt, bekommt man in der  Regel drei Rollen genannt:
> - Arc (welche auch immer)
> - Ryobi (welche auch immer) oder
> Shimano (welche auch immer)


Einige Gründe für diesen mehr oder weniger "Hype" gibt es schon: Nachvollziehbarkeit, Service und eine gewisse Grundqualität. Dann noch Begeisterung für das Design und Aussehen, was bei Ryobi und Shimano nun mal erstklassig ist. Soll aber weder Hype noch Bashen sein, es geht einfach um schonungsloses Sezieren, was das Zeug taugt und bevor Katastrophenerfahrungen damit passieren :g 

Ryobi und Spro liefern im Moment auch einen besseren Ersatzteilservice als z.B. Shimano. Für andere 08/15 Rollen bekommt man gar nichts nach. 

Vorbildlich sind dagegen z.B. einige Rollen von Balzer (eben auch kein noname), die gleich noch eine Kleinteilpackung mit anbieten, da sieht eine weggesprungene Feder und ein verkratztes Schnurlaufröllchen gar nicht mehr so tragisch aus. Hatte ich früher auch mal von Shakespeare zu den Sigmas, das war Klasse #6 und hilft heute noch.

Irgendeine XY-Rolle immer wieder aufs neue auszuprobieren mag ich nicht. Gerade bei Angelgerät, wo ein Fehler oft einen versauten Tag oder gar Urlaub bedeutet, wünsche und benötige ich schon eine gewisse Grundqualität. Ein gebrochener Bügel ist Rollen-GAU, ein (durch Rolle) verlorener BigFish eine ewige Katastrophe :c , ein mahlendes Getriebe dagegen durchaus noch verschmerzbar, da die Rolle wenigstens den Angeltag nicht schmeißt.

Du kannst bei billigen oder ganz hochpreisigen Produkten, ob 10 oder 500 EUR, inzwischen ganz gut ins Klo greifen oder einen Glücksgriff tun.

Die Ryobi und Spros waren ja wohl auch zumindest zeitweise besser gefettet, manche Chargen sind besonders fettarm und man fragt sich schon, wessen Geistes Kind und Idee das verzapft hat. Immer weiter einzusparen ist eben oft ein Sockenschuß, erstmal für den unbedarften Käufer, mittelfristig aber auch für den Hersteller/Vertreiber.

Lieber kaufe ich übrigens sogar etwas mit einigen wirklich bekannten aber vertretbaren Macken |rolleyes , als mir eine gänzlich inbekannte neue Überraschungspackung anzutun, die wieder neue Probleme enthält.
Insofern habe ich auch eh ein bewährtes Rollenprodukt in petto, bevor ich mich auf was neues für wesentliche Angelzwecke einlasse.


			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Das ABS-Wicklungssystem von DAIWA beispielsweise verlegt Schnur auch exakt - diese Rollen werden allerdings hier nicht wirklich oft "supportet".


Daiwa ist doch ganz gut im Kommen, hab letztens auch schon eine "Rotes Feuer" gekauft und beobachte sehr interessiert ihre Aufholjagd, gegenüber Shimano. Solider in der Konstruktion sind die inzwischen schon mal, nur Schnurlaufröllchen und einige Designs dürften noch mal ein Stückchen besser werden. 
Sowas wie die Fuego ist aber schon was feines, die sieht auch sehr gut aus, und günstige Geschwister fände ich gut.



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt euch mal vor, ihr kauft eine neue E-Klasse (was von der qualitativen Einstufung ja vergleichbar sein dürfte), müsst aber zunächst mal einen Ölwechsel machen und dürft bei angehängten Wohnwagen nur im 3 gang fahren, da man sonst Schäden am Getriebe erwarten dürfte.


Na, so ähnliche Geschichten höre ich bei Autos aber schon.

Noch nicht das neue Handbuch deines Mercedes gelesen?


----------



## melis (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ihr dem Onkel in der Mercedes Niederlassung ohne Narkose die Eier abreißen würdet...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Rico


 
:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## karl_sorglos (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@wolkenkrieger:

Jetzt wo Du´s sagst, ich hab 3 Rollen von DAM ( "erst wenn ich diese Pfeife blase..."), die laufen seit Jahren ohne Probleme, Preis alle so um die 25€, eine alte DAM tut seit 20 Jahren Ihren Dienst, die hatte damals schon tuff-body  war aber nicht teuer, da ich als Jungangler eh kein Geld hatte. Mit den Rollen hab ich schon zig Hänger gelöst, paar schöne Fische gedrillt, seltsamerweise funktionieren die immer noch.|kopfkrat 

Von SPRO bin ich geheilt, ich wollte mir mit der Arc eine Freude machen und jetzt bin ich angesch**en. 

Ich hol die Arc aus dem Müll, nagel die an die Wand mit dem Spruch drunter: "Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten"

Ich bin wohl nicht zart genug gebaut für eine Filigranrolle:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@karl_sorglos
Tausche die geschrotete RedArc gegen eine neuwertige! alte DAM. (GLX40)

Das ist doch mal ein Angebot, schlag ein Mann! :m


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@Det

Ich kann die Argumente schon nachvollziehen. Doch frage ich mich, ob die anderen Hersteller denn dann zu blöde sind, vernünftige Rollen zu bauen!

So geheimnisvoll ist so ein Innenleben ja nun auch nicht und Material ist material - ob nun Aluminium von Shimano oder "Müller - Meier - Schulze".

Wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind, werden eben jene Rollen doch künstlich gepusht, da immer wieder auf diese verwiesen wird.

Und genau der Fakt, den du ansprichtst, wenn du sagst, du nimmst lieber was bekanntes, als dir was neues auszuprobieren (sinngemäß), ist doch nichts anderes als pushen - ohne, dass ich das jetzt als Vorwurf verstanden wissen will!

Sicherlich hätte ich mich mit meinen YORK-Rollen derbe in den Haufen setzen können - oder eben nicht.

Aber wenn ich bedenke, dass ich für meine 6 YORK Rollen noch nicht mal eine einzige Arc bekommen hätte... da ist der etwaige Haufen plötzlich doch keiner mehr.

Ich versuche mich immer mal mit Anglern am Wasser zu unterhalten und frage auch ganz gezielt nach dem verwendeten Gerät. Seltsamerweise empfehlen alle immer fast das gleiche - haben aber zum Teil wirklich abenteuerliche Geräte mit am Wasser.

Ganz ehrlich: ich hab noch nie eine von den Arcs wirklich live gesehen aber schon etliche Male empfohlen bekommen.

Wenn ich dann aber frage, warum sie mir die empfehlen, selber aber was anderes benutzen, bekomme ich fast immer die selbe Antwort "Weil es genausogut ist und nur die Hälfte kostet."

Markenwahn - was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Ein Hersteller Shimano kocht mit dem selben Wasser wie ein Hersteller Kogha. Aber wirklich intensiv ausprobiert hat das mit Sicherheit noch keiner oder? ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Aftersalesupport nur bei Ryobi oder SPro funktioniert. Und wenn wir schon bei diesem Punkt sind: sooo dolle scheints ja da mit Shimano auch nicht zu sein - also das Argument isses ja dann wohl auch nicht.

Hier ist es vielmehr genauso, wie mit den Wobblern von Aldi - alle sagen "Billige Shiete - lass blos die Finger von" aber wenn sich dann doch mal einer mit beschäftigt, ist es plötzlich gar nicht mehr so "billig", sondern nur nicht überteuert...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Doch frage ich mich, ob die anderen Hersteller denn dann zu blöde sind, vernünftige Rollen zu bauen!
> So geheimnisvoll ist so ein Innenleben ja nun auch nicht und Material ist material - ob nun Aluminium von Shimano oder "Müller - Meier - Schulze".


Schon ein interessanter Ansatz. 

Werbung, appetitliches Design und eine gewisse Mode spielen vielleicht wirklich eine (stark beeinflussende) Rolle, bei den Zauber+Arcs auf jeden Fall, schlanke wohlgeformte Rollenbeine, Atombusen-Röllchen und Schwanenflügel-artige Rotoren+Arme spielen bestimmt eine mindestens unterbewußte Rolle bei der Rolle. 

Spreche ich mich selber auch gar nicht von frei, ist wohl so wie bei schönen Frauen :k und dem automatischen Rasterscanner im Hinterkopf. :g :m :q 

Andererseits mal an den Fakten orientiert scheint es schon eine gewisse Kunst zu sein was hochklassiges zu bauen, selbst die Super-Oldtimer lassen sich ja nicht mehr kaufen, geschweige denn nachproduzieren. 

Ich schätze mal (aus Industrieerfahreungen), daß eine Menge Köche den Brei verderben und Marketing+Vertriebsvorgaben mit beliebig vielen widersprüchlichen Anforderungen das ganz schön schwer machen. Darf nichts kosten in der Herstellung, aber alles leisten, usw. usw. Bei den Rauber+Arcs ist es dann noch die Montagevereinfachung, die den WS recht schlampig macht, und Materialeinsparung an hochwertigerem Metall. (ein bischen Messing+Stahl).

Eine perfekte Rolle kenne ich nicht, alle haben irgendwo ihre Macken noch weit vor den eigentlichen technischen Grenzen. Und ich angle auch mit einigen Billigrollen immer noch von Zeit zu Zeit, gerade einige tun ihren Job sehr unbeeindruckt von der Zeit und im Ausverkauf gibts sowas sogar für 9,95 EUR. Macht aber wirklich nicht denselben Spaß, wenn man darauf wert legt (beim Spinnen und so).

Aber schau Dir mal eine BlueArc 7 o. 8 oder eine Applause richtig ein viertel Stündchen an, dann merkst Du schon garantiert einen Unterschied, und könntest der Roll-Lust verfallen ...


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@ Wolkenkrieger - ich weiß nicht wie oft du am Wasser bist oder welche Fische du beangelst. Sprich: Welchen Belastungen sind deine Rollen ausgesetzt?! 

Du willst die "York" oder "Kogha" Rollen ja wohl nicht mit Shimano oder Ryobi vergleichen?!? |uhoh:

Da sind ja wohl signifikante Qualitätsunterschiede gegeben!! Und Markenhype: Naja, Spro ist ja wohl nicht die Marke, die es Wert ist "gehypt" zu werden, oder?! Die lassen die Rollen ja eh von Ryobi bauen. Shimano, Penn und Ryobi sind wohl die besten Hersteller zur Zeit. Daiwa kann man meiner Meinung nach knicken, TiCA ist der letzte Schrott!

Für "Normalangler" wird der Unterschied nicht groß sein, aber wenn man sehr oft am Wasser ist und gezielt auf große Fische geht, wie in den Bodden auf Hecht oder im Fluss auf Waller, da muss alles stimmen. Und sorry - da hab ich dann lieber ne Ryobi drauf als ne Kogha oder Silverman (oder wat weiß ich noch für nen Chinascheiß (sorry!!))

Qualität kostet halt ein bissel mehr - man hat ja auch was davon. Und ich hab kein Problem damit die Rolle mal kurz aufzumachen und zu fetten.

Die Applause finde ich ne Ecke besser als die Twin Power FB oder die Daiwa Certate/Infinity. Sie wickelt genauso gut, hat ne extrem feine Bremse, ne dicke Achse, ne super Kraftübertragung, ist leicht, kompakt und sieht optisch noch klasse aus. Und. s wackelt nix an ihr!! Was will man mehr?!?! Für 80 euro, inkl. E-Spule und Unterlegscheiben?! Seit der Twin Power F ist sie die beste Rolle die ich hatte. Das mein ich ehrlich!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@Spinnfischer

Kennst du alle Rollen von YORK - oder zumindest meine?

Also die Teile im Getriebe sind alle magnetisch - also schonmal nicht aus billigem Aluminium. Und ob ich die mit einer Shimano vergleichen würde? Aber sicher doch! Das ist das, worauf ich hinaus wollte:

Vergleichen und sich dann ein Urteil bilden - und zwar ohne auf den Hersteller zu gucken.

Ich hab in Polen einen Händler, der selber aktiv angelt (seit mehreren Jahrzehnten). Der hat eine Menge Schrott da - sagt er selber. Aber er hat auch eine Schätzchen im Sortiment, die zwar in China hergestellt werden (oder sonstwo) aber dennoch mit den "deutschen" Platzhirschen locker mithalten können.

Und mal zum Thema deutsche Platzhirsche: die bietet der gute Mann auch mit an - allerdings zu polnischen Preisen und nicht zu deutschen "wir ham's ja dicke"-Konditionen.

Ich will aber auch keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen - sehe aber eben genau an Spinnfischers pauschaler Antwort, dass es mit dem "erst die Qualität, dann der name"-Denken manchmal nicht so weit her ist.

Gruß

Rico

btw. wir haben Bekannte in Südafrika. Die kommen beide aus Deutschland und angeln dort (also in SA) auch intensiv. Beide kennen die deutschen Hersteller nicht und nutzen japanische, südafrikanische und amerikanische Modelle - und glaub mal Spinnfischer, die holen Fische aus dem Wasser damit, wo ein abgewachsener Boddenhecht wie eine zweijährige Güster wirkt.


----------



## karl_sorglos (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@ AngelDet

Mann, ne GLX 40- die wollt ich schon immer!! Aber da muss ich die Trümmer der Arc ja wieder aus der Tonne fischen, die liegt nämlich wirklich drin. Und ob die GLX sich mit meinen neuen Shimano-Rollen verträgt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				karl_sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> @ AngelDet
> 
> Mann, ne GLX 40- die wollt ich schon immer!! Aber da muss ich die Trümmer der Arc ja wieder aus der Tonne fischen, die liegt nämlich wirklich drin. Und ob die GLX sich mit meinen neuen Shimano-Rollen verträgt?|kopfkrat


Klar, die GLX ist goldener.! :q 
Fisch die man ruhig raus. #6


----------



## Zopenhunter (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> @Spinnfischer
> 
> Kennst du alle Rollen von YORK - oder zumindest meine?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

mich interesssieren die "York" Rollen, aber natürlich bin ich noch etwas skeptisch. Klingt ein bisschen nach "zu gut um wahr zu sein" Hast Du die *genaue* Produktbezeichnung da?

Konntest Du eine von den Rollen mal längere Zeit (2-3 Jahre oder so) intensiv zum Spinnfischen benutzen? Erst da trennt sich oft die Spreu vom Weizen.

Und die Rollen laufen wirklich ruhig, leise und "rund"? Die Schnurverlegung bei dünner geflochtener ist eben auf der Spule? Sonst auch keine Macken, wie z.B. umschlagende Bügel bei Gewaltwürfen? Das Gewicht der Rolle stimmt auch? Und Du hattest auch mal eine gute Shimanorolle zumindest in der Hand um überhaupt vernünftig vergleichen zu können?

Kann ich kaum glauben für den Preis, aber um so besser, wenn es sowas gibt. Dann wäre ich der erste, der so eine Rolle kaufen würde


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Also die genaue Bezeichnung lautet:

YORK "Zeus RTT 1000"

10 Kugellager (incl. Schnurlaufröllchen)

Gewicht? Keine Ahnung - ich hab die Kartons nicht mehr da. Aber für meinen Geschmack sind sie genau richtig - ich hab die auf Ruten von 2,10m bis 4m drauf und irgendwie passen die auf alle.

Im Moment hab ich keine, die mit geflochtener bestückt ist (ich guck aber nochmal genau), kann aber sagen, dass selbst mit dünner Moritz-Schnur ein ordentliches Verlegebild entstanden ist und ich selbst mit dieser Billigstrippe keinerlei Probleme hatte.

Und ja, ich hatte auch schon Shimanos in der Hand. Natürlich sahen die edler aus und mit Sicherheit geht nach einem Jahr nicht die obere Lackschicht vom Rollenfuß (da, wo ich die Rolle immer festhalte beim fischen) ab - dafür kosten die mal locker das 8 bis 10fache.

Mit 2jähriger Erfahrung kann ich noch nicht dienen aber mit einjähriger Schludrigkeit schon.

Meine Rollen werden nicht gepflegt - vom Wasser in die Garage und zurück OHNE Zwischenstop auf der Werkbank.

DadyCool hat beim Boardietreffen mal eine von seinen Shimanos vorgeführt (@DadyCool helf mir mal weiter - ich weis nicht mehr, welches Modell!) und sie mal ohne Spule drehen lassen (also angedreht und allein zuendedrehen lassen) - ich denke, da hätte ich mit meinen Polenrollen nicht hinterhergestanden.

Sie laufen wirklich rund und sehr leicht, die Bremse lässt sich prima dosieren und ruckelt auch nicht und ansonsten machen die auch ordentlich was mit.

Nun gut ... einen 40Pfünder oder Oderwaller würden die wohl nicht überstehen denke ich mal - aber dafür sind sie ja auch nicht gedacht.

Auf dem Bild ist eine zu sehen, die mit 35er Mono bestückt ist und zum Grundangeln herhalten muss - mit der hab ich schon Hänger gelöst, wo ich befürchtete, die Rute würde brechen und zwar OHNE auf die aktuelle Position der Spule zu achten.

An der Schnur hängt ein 50gr Grundblei, welches ich am Werbellinsee mehrere Male volles Rohr rausgefeuert hab (wir wollten einfach mal gucken, wer weiter rauskommt) - da ist kein Bügel umgeklappt. Einen versehentlichen Umklapper hatte ich mit den Rollen nur ein einziges Mal bisher - aber ich denke, da bin ich irgendwie gegen gekommen - und selbst, wenn nicht, kann man das eine Mal getrost ignorieren.

Mir gings ja auch nicht primär darum, nun Werbung für die YORK-Rollen zu machen. Mir ging es darum, dass quasi in 100% aller Fälle auf mehr oder weniger 5 Modelle verwiesen wird, was ich für absolut falsch halte.

Ich wollte mit meinen Posts nur mal anregen, über den üblichen Tellerrand zu schauen und nicht blind irgendwelchen Marken zu folgen. Wie gesagt, kochen die Herren von Shimano und Co. auch nur mit Wasser.

Gruß

Rico

P.S. wir werden nächsten Monat 4 Tage intensives Spinnfischen an der Oder mit den Rollen machen - ich kann ja dann mal berichten.


----------



## Lionhead (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ist das diese Rolle?

http://www.sklep-wedkarski.com.pl/product_info.php?cPath=19_43&products_id=1089

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hatte ich auch gerade mit Wolkenkriegers Suchnamen gefunden, dürfte die sein. 

Ist schon interessant, wenn man auf den Seiten mal die Preise der verschiedenen Hersteller vergleicht (wieviel sind 75 zl?), selbst die hier sehr teure Zauber-Clone Rolle Byron Alice kostet nur die Hälfte einer Shimano Technium, hier fast genau anders eherum im Verhältnis, usw. 

Das bei doch grundsätzlich von Materialaufwand und Produktion her vergleichbare Rollenbauten so stark im Preis differieren - das merkt man schon wer seine Preise wie kalkuliert. Zum Glück ist im WWW Zeitalter der Preisvergleich leichter geworden, und kaum einer will mehr sein Geld einfach so rauswerfen. Mehr Preisdruck nach unten könnte in diesem Ländle für Rollen schon noch gut tun - und gerade dann trotzdem ordentlich aufgebaute und gefettete Rollen!


----------



## Lionhead (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

75 Zl. sind ungefähr 19 Euro.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@lionhead & AngelDet

Exaktemente 

Das ist die Rolle. Und wenn man sich mal die anderen YORK-Rollen anguckt, bemerkt man, dass man auch fürn schmalen Taler gutes Gerät kaufen kann.

Und Garantie etc. ist auch kein Problem, wenn man das ganze dann im Laden bzw. im I-Net käuft (um mal den markentreuen gleich mal den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen).

Tjo und ansonsten sind die anderen Preise ja wie AngelDet schon bemerkt hat eher realistischer, als hierzulande.

Ich kaufe wenn möglich hochpreisige Sachen nur noch bei meinem Spezi in Polen - so dicke hab ich es nicht und ob ich nun EUR in Polen oder Deutschland dafpür ausgebe, ist vollkommen schnurz. Solange hier immer Marken- und Luxusaufschlag gezahlt werden muss, fließt mein Geld eben nach Polen - so einfach ist das.

Wer mal ein bisschen weiterguckt, im polnischen, tchechischen oder ungarischen Raum und sich dann mal Preise anguckt, weis, was seine tollen Rollen tatsächlich wert sind. Und niemand braucht mir erzählen, dass Shimano speziell für die billigeren Ostmärkte auch billigere Varianten ein und derselben Rolle baut.


----------



## Lionhead (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Jeder muß für sich entscheiden, mit welchem Gerät er angelt. 
Mir persönlich geht es offensichtlich so gut, daß ich mir nicht das ganz günstige Angelgerät kaufen muß, sondern Preiswertes. 
Und wenn ich dann noch meinen Händler um die Ecke unterstützen kann, dann tue ich das. Weil ich weiß, daß er nicht böswillig hohe Preise macht und Millionär ist. 
Für mich ist es ein Riesenunterschied, ob ich mein Geld in Polen lasse oder bei meinem Tackledealer. 

Aber jeder wie es ihm beliebt.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Grundsätzlich bin ich auch der meinung, man sollte seinen örtlichen Händler untrstützen.

Bei kleinzeugs mach ich das auch aber als alg ii - empfänger muss man auch über 5 eur nachdenken und dann fällt die entscheidung leider zu gunsten des deutlich preiswerteren polen aus.

zumal ich bei dem das selbe gerät, wie bei meinem örtlichen händler bekomme aber zum teil bis zu 50% sparen kann.

gruß

rico


----------



## melis (18. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@ Angeldet

Langsam wirds auch bei mir Zeit die Rollen mit neuem Fett zu versehen. Hast du nun neue Erkentnisse was das für ein Fett sein soll? Oder gibt es bei allen einen Nachteil zum Originalen? Ich meine das sie dann nicht mehr so seidenweich laufen wie mit dem originalen Fett.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



melis schrieb:


> Langsam wirds auch bei mir Zeit die Rollen mit neuem Fett zu versehen. Hast du nun neue Erkentnisse was das für ein Fett sein soll? Oder gibt es bei allen einen Nachteil zum Originalen? Ich meine das sie dann nicht mehr so seidenweich laufen wie mit dem originalen Fett.


 Also wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich mit keinem Fett gemacht, ordentlich laufen und besser als mit dieser Micromenge weißer Schmatze liefen alle bisher. :g 

Das weiße Fett von MichaelB hält sehr gut und gerade an der problematischen WS-Antriebsstelle, ein Versuch damit im ganzen Getriebe war aber unbefriedigend wegen leicht mehligen Lauf (immerhin noch besser als vorher).

Im Prinzip kann man sagen: ein ordentliches Baumarkt-Kugellagerfett mit dem Farbton gelbbräunlich-klar funzt besser als das orginale, unverdünnt taugt das auch für die WS-Ritzel, man bekommt dort aber auch weißes Titan-verseiftes und kann das ohne großes Trara einfach dazu schmieren. 

Wer es besser haben möchte, reinigt die Rolle (nur die Getriebeteile  ) in Waschbenzin oder Petroleum und schmiert dann erst neu. Ist auch empfehlenswert, wenn es wirklich ein bischen Abbrieb gegeben hat und man diesen so entsorgt.


----------



## melis (18. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, die Rolle hat *noch* kein Mangel im Lauf.
Was ist den z.B. mit dem Rollenfett von Penn? Fett, und von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



melis schrieb:


> Was ist den z.B. mit dem Rollenfett von Penn?  und von anderen Herstellern.


Für eine 10 Gramm Tube 2,90 EUR ist ein bischen arg teuer. Könnte man ja glatt bei einer Rollenschmierung verbrauchen!  
Keine Angst, gut schmierende Kugellagerfette sind schon sehr gut geeignet. Brauchst nur nochmal zu lesen was Wolkenkrieger weiter vorne über das Connex-Fett geschrieben hat. Erst nach einer Neuschmierung wirst Du den aktuellen Zustand wirklich einschätzen können! :g :q


----------



## Bernhard* (18. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hi Det!

Meinst Du das passt auch für meine Zauber(mich irritiert ein wenig die schwarze Farbe der Paste)?:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Meinst Du das passt auch für meine Zauber(mich irritiert ein wenig die schwarze Farbe der Paste)?:


Funktionieren würde es. Wäre für mich aber nur 2.Wahl und alle Getriebe mit schwarzen MoS+Graphit liefen beim öffenen nicht so toll wie andere. Wenn es schwarz ist, hole Dir lieber das weiße Fahrradfett oder richtiges Ölmischbares in bernstein braun-gelb-klar.


----------



## Bernhard* (18. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Funktionieren würde es. Wäre für mich aber nur 2.Wahl und alle Getriebe mit schwarzen MoS+Graphit liefen beim öffenen nicht so toll wie andere. Wenn es schwarz ist, hole Dir lieber das weiße Fahrradfett oder richtiges Ölmischbares in bernstein braun-gelb-klar.



Kommt das "Schwarz" vom Graphite und ist daher nicht so toll?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Kommt das "Schwarz" vom Graphite und ist daher nicht so toll?


Ja, Graphite oder ähnlicher Festschmierstoff. Die setzen dabei auf sehr dünne Öl+Festschmierstoffverbindung, was nicht so leicht läuft. (den Leichtlauf wollen wir aber alle haben  )

Gesichtete Versuche mit solcher Art Schmierung bei KHof und goeddoek waren nicht so überzeugend, da läuft das typische Kugellagerfett halt weitaus besser.


----------



## Bernhard* (19. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ja, Graphite oder ähnlicher Festschmierstoff. Die setzen dabei auf sehr dünne Öl+Festschmierstoffverbindung, was nicht so leicht läuft. (den Leichtlauf wollen wir aber alle haben  )
> 
> Gesichtete Versuche mit solcher Art Schmierung bei KHof und goeddoek waren nicht so überzeugend, da läuft das typische Kugellagerfett halt weitaus besser.


 
OK, danke. Dann werd ich mal den Baumarkt nochmal aufsuchen und das vorhandene Lagerfett nur für mein Mountain Bike nutzen


----------



## welsfaenger (19. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@wolkenkrieger

habe mir erst jetzt die letzen zwei Seiten des Threads durchgelesen. Leider kann ich deine Meinung nicht so ganz teilen, due sagst diese tollen York Rollen hätten eine gute Schnurverlegung !?!? Sorry, aber das was ich auf dem Bild sehe ist unter aller Kanone, so eine schlechte Schnurverlegung sieht man wirklich nur bei den allerbilligsten Rollen. Ich denke du kennst den reellen Unterschied in der Praxis nicht so richtig. Schau dir einfach mal die Festigkeit des Gehäuses einer York und einer Zauber o.Ä. an, da sind Welten dazwischen.
Aber nun gut, jedem das seine, wenn du meinst das die Schnurverlegung Top ist, dann sóll sie für deinen Anspruch wohl Top sein, aber im Vergleich zu einer wirklich guten Schnurvelegung ist das wohl eher unterdurchschnittlich.
Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich dir auch recht, hier im AB gibt es bei Rollen anscheinend wirklich nur ca. 3 Empfehlungen. Das sind mit Sicherheit gute Rollen aber es gibt auch viele andere gute und interessante Produkte von anderen Herstellern !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich dir auch recht, hier im AB gibt es bei Rollen anscheinend wirklich nur ca. 3 Empfehlungen. Das sind mit Sicherheit gute Rollen aber es gibt auch viele andere gute und interessante Produkte von anderen Herstellern !


Dem kann man abhelfen! :m 

Mal so als Empfehlung für alle Billigheimer oder die Sekundär/Tertiärgerät brauchen oder wer überhaupt eine gute Rolle für sehr wenig Geld braucht: Bei Gerlinger gibt's die Eurostar GSM2 Serie im Ausverkauf für 9,95 EUR (sic wie die oben genannte), und die taugt 'ne ganze Menge, wickelt gerade, hat den Sperrenschalter oben, einfache Alu-Spule.
Die größeren Modelle (40/50) zucken nicht mal bei einem ordentlichen Hecht, habe dieses Jahr mit der Heckbremse einen 85er ganz soft ausgedrillt und schon mal einen irren Fight mit einem Moritz-Clone Conato. 
Nicht Salzwasser tauglich, fürs Süßwasser aber ok.

Und: Selber schmieren auch ganz einfach! :q


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@welsfaenger

Mein Vertrauensvorschuss in die Rollen ist bis dato noch nicht missbraucht worden.

Ich habe keine Perücken, kann damit weit werfen und den einen oder anderen "komplizierten" Drill hab ich nunmehr mit den Dingern auch hinter mich gebracht.

Eines hab ich bisher dennoch festgestellt: die Größe, die ich habe, kommt mit Schnüren oberhalb der.25er Marke nicht wirklich gut klar (auf dem Foto ist eine 0.35er von Moritz bespult).

Wenn du kannst, dann häng doch mal ein Bild an, auf dem ich sehen kann, was denn eine gute Schnurverlegung sein sollte (ganz ernst gemeint) - den direkten Vergleich hab ich bisher wirklich nicht so intensiv gemacht und weis mit Sicherheit auch nicht die kleinen Nuancen zu beurteilen.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Mal ein Bild von mir aus einem anderen Thread, 0.30 Mono auf einer Shimano TwinPower XTRA 4000:


----------



## welsfaenger (19. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Werde mal versuchen gleich in der Mittagspause jeweils ein Bild von einer perfekten und einer guten Schnurverlegung zu machen (Tica Taurus mit Stroft GTP & GTM, ABU Cardinal 774 (kostet ca. 40,- €) mit einer 15er TUF-Line XP)
Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (19. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Mist, wird nicht klappen, Batterie von der Kamera alle. Werde es morgen nachholen !


----------



## martin k (20. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hi Leute!

Habe mir Anfang Juni eine Ryobi Zauber 3000 zugelegt...
(bei meiner Stella ist der Schnurfangbügel gebrochen und Shimano teilte mir nach 1 Jahr! Wartezeit mit, das für dieses japanische Sondermodell keine Ersatzteile Lieferbar sind...E-bay lässt grüßen...).

Der zu Beginn seidenweiche Lauf der Zauber in Kombination mit dem Rosenholzknauf meiner ausgedienten Stella ließen kaum Wünsche offen (einzig die doch etwas klein geratene und somit schwer erreichbare Bremseinstellung hat mich gestört).

Nach ca. 15 Angeltagen wurde ich etwas skeptisch...waren da nicht leichte Mahlgeräusche zu vernehmen?
Vor der nächsten Tour dann erstmal etwas nachgefettet und eine deutliche Verbesserung festgestellt, als plötzlich beim einfachen einkurbeln des Spinnköders der Spulenhub aussetzte und zudem das Getriebe extrem schwergängig wurde.

Das Motto "ein Wurf geht noch" bescherte mir einen 40er-Rapfen (zum Glück war er nich größer!!), welcher anscheinend eine Vorliebe für Kaffeemühlen zeigt...

Nun ist das "gute" Teil in der Reparatur...mal sehen was kommt und wie lange es dauert...

Unabhängig vom Ausgang der Geschichte bin ich auf der Suche nach folgender Stationärrolle:

- robuste Verarbeitung
- langlebig, solide
- wartungsfreundlich (einfacher Aufbau der Rolle, auch am Wasser zu warten!!)
- makelloser Lauf
- endlose Rücklaufsperre
- perfekte Schnurverlegung (könnte auch ein anderes System wie WS sein...)
- ansprechendes Design + Rosenholzknauf (könnte ev. versuchen wieder den von der Stella zu montieren)
- Preis: um die 100 Euronen
- ...

irgend welche Tips??

Grüße von der Donau
Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



martin k schrieb:


> als plötzlich beim einfachen einkurbeln des Spinnköders der Spulenhub aussetzte und zudem das Getriebe extrem schwergängig wurde.


Was war das denn? Montageproblem oder hat sich wirklich der Wormshaftführer festgefahren? Du konntest aber noch mit Angeln.... (?) 

In deiner Beschreibung kommt mir das ein bischen so vor, als wenn die Rollen echt was auszuhalten haben |kopfkrat



> Nun ist das "gute" Teil in der Reparatur...mal sehen was kommt und wie lange es dauert...


Bei wem denn, eingeschickt? Interessiert mich auch.
WFT hat irgendwie immer noch keine Webpräsenz.

Das ist das Problem:


> - wartungsfreundlich (einfacher Aufbau der Rolle, auch am Wasser zu warten!!)


Dann bleibt Dir nur sowas Einfaches wie z.B die Conato Distanza 050 über, da stimmt alles. Als GSM-2 von Gerlinger ohne Rosenholzknauf (den baust Du selber drauf, wie denn? #h ) und ohne TiN-Spulenkante (steht nicht in der Liste  ) für 9,95 EUR zu haben, ganz einfach aufgebaut. :m

Die andere beste Alternative (mit ähnlicher Demontage allerdings) sind für die mit-Ryobi-WS-auf-Kriegsfuß Stehenden die Applause oder BlueArc 7xxx oder 8xxx. Die passende Kurbel hätteste ja schon fertig!


----------



## melis (20. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Für eine 10 Gramm Tube 2,90 EUR ist ein bischen arg teuer. Könnte man ja glatt bei einer Rollenschmierung verbrauchen!


Ist nur ein Beispiel, das Fett von Penn gibt es bei uns für 60Cent/10g an der Kasse. Wollte das erst für meine alten Spinnrollen nehmen. Die ich immer in Norwegen von Steg aus benutze. Penn schreibt ja das es Salzwasserfest ist(ob's stimmt?), heißt es das es auch mehlig sein könnte im Getriebe oder dürfte so eine Eigenschaft nichts ausmachen? Ansonsten ist das Kugellagerfett aus dem Baumarkt vielleicht garnicht zu schlagen, oder ist das von Penn besser ist?


----------



## martin k (20. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hi AngelDet!

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Ich weis (noch) nicht genau wo das Problem liegt, auf alle Fälle fühlt sich das wie ein Totalschaden an (falls ich einen Schadensbericht erhalte werde ich ihn hier reinstellen).

An ein vernünftiges Angeln war nicht mehr zu denken...der letzte und einzige Wurf nach Auftreten des Problems geschah mehr aus Frust (stell dir vor du stehst mit der Wathose zwischen den an der Oberfläche raubenden Fischen und dann gibt eine gerade 2 Monate alte Rolle komplett den Geist auf)! 

zu meinem Umgang mit Angelgerät:
Natürlich sollten meine Rollen einiges aushalten, ich fische ja nicht am Forellenteich...nach 25 Jahren intensivem Angeln habe ich übrigens noch keine Rute geschrottet (Ausnahme: Spitzenring), auch meine US-Baitrunner zum Grundangeln leisten seit 10 Jahren zuverlässig ihren Dienst!

Die Rolle wurde von meinem Händler eingeschickt.

zum Umbau vom Knauf (hat zumindest bei der Zauber funktioniert): Stöpsel vom Plastik-Knauf raus, Schraube raus und dann einfach den zufällig passenden Knauf der Stella anschrauben...das dann noch vorhandene minimale Spiel hab ich mit einer kleinen Beilagscheibe in den Griff bekommen.

Danke für Deine Rollenvorschläge.
Wabbelnde 9,95 Rollen habe ich schon genug zuhause...suche nach einer doch etwas komfortableren Alternative...
Die Applause wäre vielleicht einen Versuch wert.
Kennst Du vielleicht die Daiwa Caldia (leider blau) od. die Penn Slammer??

Grüße
Martin


----------



## welsfaenger (20. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo,

hätte da drei Vorschläge für dich:
1. Quantum Cabo oder Boca
2. Tica Libra SA
3. Tica Taurus (ist aber ein wenig teurer !)

Je nach Angelart, z.Bsp. im Salzwasser würde ich dir die Cabo empfehlen, im Süßwasser wahrscheinlich die Libra SA (ist deutlich billiger). Die Taurus ist für alles uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen ! Bzgl. Schnurverlegung kann ich dir von der Taurus ind der Cabo Bilder machen. Die Taurus habe ich mit 8 kg Stroft GTP und 0.30er Stroft GTM bespult, die Cabo mit der Penn 15kg.
Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



martin k schrieb:


> Kennst Du vielleicht die Daiwa Caldia (leider blau) od. die Penn Slammer??


Die Caldia ein bischen, die Slammer kommt in der feinen Spinnklasse wegen ihrer Bauart eigentlich nicht so in Frage (Schnurverlegung, No-TiN Spulenkante, Bügel).
KHof hat eine Caldia, die habe ich auch schon mal gefischt, feine Rolle aber auch mit einigen Besonderheiten. Vielleicht sagt KHof hier was dazu #h, ansonsten schreib ihm mal bei gezielten Fragen ne PN.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



melis schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das Kugellagerfett aus dem Baumarkt vielleicht garnicht zu schlagen, oder ist das von Penn besser ist?


Da ich das Penn-Fett nicht ausprobiert habe, es aber wie die üblichen Rollenfette einschätze, kann ich zumindest sagen, daß es nicht besser sein wird als das Baumarktfett, evtl. gleich gut  Besser als das, was Wolkenkrieger für seine Hochdrehzahlpumpe beschreibt geht ja wohl kaum. Wenn man an bestimmten Stellen mehr Leichtlauf haben will, läßt sich das bersteinfarbene Fett gut mit Motoröl verdünnen und in seiner Viskosität verändern.


----------



## KHof (21. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo!

Caldia - sag ich gerne was zu, eigendlich kann ich aber nichts dazu sagen, da ich das Dingens noch nicht auf hatte. Es ist eine auffallend leichtlaufende Rolle mit standesgemäßer Wicklung und Bremse. Beim Lauf kann man merken (sofern man gezielt drauf achtet) daß es ein Exzentergetriebe ist. Das Gehäuse wirkt durch das dunkle Blau übrigens sehr elegant und nicht aufdringlich. Das Ganze macht aber insbesonders durch das geringe Gewicht keinen unzerstörbaren Eindruck sondern wirkt recht filigran.

Übrigens: Dreht besser die kleine Schraube die sich bei der Red öfters löst gut fest! Wenn die sich ganz löst, dann fällt eine kleine Verbindung zwischen Feder und Röllchenhalter ab, die zumindest mit meinen Fingern nicht mehr zu befestigen geht. Jetzt muß die zum Service.

Klaus


----------



## martin k (22. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@welsfaenger
thx für Deine Antwort...die Quantums werde ich mal begutachten, von den Tica Rollen bin ich nicht so begeistert...

@Angeldet & Khof
Danke für Eure Beiträge!
Woher kommt eigentlich der doch gewaltige Preissprung zwischen Caldia und Certate/Infinity q??

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Ryobi/Arc User-Fanclub?
Ich wäre mit meiner Unterschrift bzgl. Verbesserungsvorschlägen gerne dabei...kann doch nicht sein, das in der heutigen Zeit (od. vielleicht gerade wegen der heutigen Zeit) keine wirklich brauchbare Spinnrolle am Markt ist...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



martin k schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich der doch gewaltige Preissprung zwischen Caldia und Certate/Infinity q??


Die Caldia ist eine ganze Generation neuer und unter der neuen Preissituation entworfen worden, zudem das kleinste Modell unter TD4 und GS8, die der Infinity im Preis näher rücken. 




> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Ryobi/Arc User-Fanclub?
> Ich wäre mit meiner Unterschrift bzgl. Verbesserungsvorschlägen gerne dabei...kann doch nicht sein, das in der heutigen Zeit (od. vielleicht gerade wegen der heutigen Zeit) keine wirklich brauchbare Spinnrolle am Markt ist...


Gute Erinnerung - ich dachte schon fast ich wäre der einzige! :m 

Wenn man sich mal zusammen findet ("rottet"), 
Verbesserungswünsche sammelt und zusammenträgt und diese an Ryobi (und/oder Spro) heranträgt, könnte man ja als Fanclub des AB vielleicht gehört werden?  |kopfkrat


----------



## martin k (22. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Schön...könnte bei mehreren tausend Hits zum Thema wirklich was bringen! Ich selbst bin übrigens nur durch das Angelboard auf die Zauber gestoßen...

Fassen wir also unsere Verbesserungsvorschläge mal zusammen:
- ausreichende Schmierung ab Werk
- Rosenholzknauf
- robuster WS

(@Angeldet: bitte um Ergänzung/Vervollständigung/Berichtigung...)

Grüße
Martin


----------



## welsfaenger (22. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@martin_k

was hast denn gegen die tica ? Schon mal eine gefischt ?
Die Taurus ist bisher das beste was ich in der Hand hatte / habe. Die Libra SA ist die etwas abgespeckte Version aber immer noch Top !
Was für Probleme / Nachteile hatten denn die Tica´s ?
Grüße


----------



## melis (22. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Robustheit wird durch Gewicht erreicht.


----------



## martin k (22. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

HI Welsfänger! (wäre übrigens auch gerne einer...)

Zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, daß ich noch nie eine Tica-Rolle besessen habe und trotzdem keine testen will.
Warum? Zum einen gefällt mir das Design nicht (zu klobig für meinen Geschmack), zum anderen hatte ich mal eine Taurus in der Hand...auch die Laufeigenschaften haben mich nicht so begeistert (war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch Stella verwöhnt).
Weiters macht es mich etwas stutzig, daß die Taurus in Fernost für ca. 100 Euronen zu haben ist...bei uns aber 300 kostet...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## welsfaenger (22. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

zur Taurus kann ich nur sagen, fische einmal eine Taurus, habe zwei richtig gute Dorsche dran (so ´ne richtige 2x75er Doublette) und du weiß danach erst wirklich wie gut die Taurus sind. Man hat dabei das Gefühl am unteren Ende nicht 2 75er Dorsche dran zu haben sondern eher 2 Rotaugen von 15 cm. Die Rolle hat eine unglaubliche Kraft. Nach dem Drill war ich Sprachlos, und ich fische sonst auch keine schlechten Rollen.
Wegen der Laufeigenschaften wundert mich das ein bißchen, vielleicht hast du eine schlechte von denen erwischt !?!? Meine dreht wie ein Uhrwerk und die bekommt auch häufiger das gute Salzwasser zu gesicht bei, naja, sagen wir mal, nicht so einer guten Pflege wie sie wahrschreinlich bei AngelDet bekommen würde


----------



## degl (23. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@Martin K,

das Phänomen triffst du aber in sämtlichen Bereichen des modernen Einkaufs an.
Fast alles ist in Übersee billiger als bei uns in Deutschland.
Kauf mal in Ammiland Asperin und vergleich den Preis mal hier in der Apotheke..... und die Pille ist doch die gleiche#c

gruß degl


----------



## welsfaenger (23. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@martin_k

habe leider in meinem Leben auch noch keinen Wels gefangen, das war eigentlöich ein Sputzname aus meiner Jugend. Damals ging das Gerücht das in unserem vereinssee ein großer Wels sei und eines Tages hatte ich einen Fisch dran den man in keinster Weise halten konnte, leider habe ich ihn damals natürlich nicht rausgekriegt ! Da war aber der Spitzname Welsfaenger geboren. Und als ich nach einem passenden Nick gesucht habe waren die anderen leider alle schon vergeben. Eigentlich bin ich begeisterter BB-Angler und Meeresangler.
PS: aber in einem neuen Gewässer, in dem wir angelen dürfen, sind definitiv Welse drin, ich glaube ich sollte mein ehemaligen Spitznamen mal wieder aufleben lassen )


----------



## martin k (23. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@degl
Hast schon recht, ich finde jedoch gerade dieses Beispiel doch sehr extrem...

@welsfaenger
ganz so schlimm sieht es mit meinen Welsfängen auch wieder nicht aus...das Problem ist nur, daß ich nun schon die dritte Saison in der Donau geziehlt versuche einen der definitiv vorhandenen Giganten zu erwischen...bis jetzt ohne Erfolg...so schnell gebe ich aber nicht auf...

@all
wir sollten nicht vergessen, daß es in diesem Thread um *Ryobi/Spro - Rollen* geht...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## singer (23. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> So hier.
> 
> Das Zeug ist von Onnex (oder Connex?), bei uns (Berlin-Brandenburg) im Hellweg-Baumarkt erhältlich und kostet als 50ml Tube etwa um die 2,80EUR.
> 
> Also wie gesagt: ich bin begeistert


 
Ist das nicht ein normales Kugellagerfett? Oder gibt es da einen Unterschied, wegen der Bezeichnung Abschmierfett.


----------



## Dr. Schiwago (24. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Moun zusammen, 
Habe auch die Red Arc. Am anfang ca. 1 Monat lief sie super danach eher suboptimal. nervige Mahlgeräusche und wie ich finde kein runder lauf.
Habe mir dann eine neue red arc gekauft diese dann geöffnet und komplett Umgebaut. Und zwar:
1. Alles Originalfett ausgewaschen (Waschbenzin)
2. Komplettes Gehäuse Abgedichtet mit O-Ringen und 
    spezieller dauerelastischer Dichtungsmasse.
3. Kurbelaufnahme am Gehäuse aufgefräst und Wellendichtring  eingepasst.
4.Wartungsöffnung an dem Gehäuse angebracht und gewinde zum verschließen eingeschnitten.
5. Kompleetes Getriebe mit Vollsyntetic 10W-40 Motoröl geflutet.

Seitdem läuft die rolle 1A besser als meine Technium nur zu empfehlen dieser Umbau oder auch mal an einer älteren role probieren.



Hat nicht jeder eine "Ölbad" geschmierte rolle


Hoffe konnte was geistreichen dem Themma anmerken.










MFG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@Dr. Schiwago
Das hört sich ja richtig gut an, vor allem das Ölbad! #6

Wie hast Du denn die Dichtungen eingebaut, gibts da vielleicht ein paar Fotos oder Beschreibungen? Interessiert hier bestimmt eine Menge Leuts, weil verbessern kann und sollte man was daran. |wavey: 
Die Rücklaufsperrenwelle und die hinteren Löcher habe ich auch schon mal zugedichetet, das größte Problem scheint mir die Deckeldichtung drum herum. Ne Volldichtung mit Hylomar (zukleben) schwebt mir auch schon vor.

Es scheint mir ein bischen so, als wenn die Ryobi+Arc Family eher zu Selbermacherfraktion paßt, ähnlich wie handgebaute Individualruten ja auch eine andere Klasse als die von der Stange sind, so verleitet die recht günstige Rolle mit ihrem kann-man-nicht-soviel-dran-verlieren Preis jemanden auch mal dazu, den Fräser anzusetzen etc. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



martin k schrieb:


> Fassen wir also unsere Verbesserungsvorschläge mal zusammen:
> - ausreichende Schmierung ab Werk
> - Rosenholzknauf
> - robuster WS



Hier noch ein paar Wünsche und Erläuterungen dazu von mir:

1. Absolut wichtig - (must have)
- bessere Schmierung mit reichlich Fett drin.
- bessere Getriebefinierung + Lauf, besonders die WS-Ritzel.
- stabilere WS-Welle, min. aus Messing wie am Anfang oder Stahl
- bessere Verschraubung des Bügels, dicker, fester, nicht lockerbar.

2. Wäre sehr viel netter an der Rolle - (nice to have)
- voll wasserdichtes Gehäuse + Kurbelachse + Flansch
- wechselbare Kurbeln + passende Kurbelgriffe ab Werk. Teilweise sind die jetzt schon wirklich schraubbar (Ryobi+1.Serie Spro), immerhin! #6
- bessere Gegenschraube bei den entsprechenden ALU-Kurbeln, mindestens wie bei der Nova, besser noch ein Tickchen mehr ALU.
- Spulen auch ohne Löcher wie bei der Excia im Angebot, genau wie es mehr Spulenvarianten vor allem Match in allen Größen oder schwarze Spulen geben sollte. Auch eine Weitwurfspule mit mehr parabolen Rand wäre fein.
- Dunkle gedeckte Farben überhaupt, wie die Nova black in rein schwarz+silber auch gut aussieht. Gibt viele Leute und auch praktische Erwägungen bei der Pirsch, wo man lieber dezente Rollen hätte.


Finde die mir in die Hände gefallene Nova  (neues Modell mit 2 sichtbaren Schrauben) auch sehr gut, ist am ehesten mit der Spro Blue Arc 8400 zu vergleichen, ohne WS und mit schneller Heckbremse, was beim schnellen Bremsen in den Stellungen zu oder lose (also nicht genau oder fein) eine tolle Sache ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@kochpottangler et.al.
Habe heute Kurbeln "geschlachtet", auch eine Arc-Kurbel 8000er die wie die 10000er ist: läßt sich nichts aufschrauben, muß man ausbohren und das habe ich getan, dann klappts mit der Säuberung. Die Kurbelansatzpunkte haben 4mm Löcher.
Wie ich die wieder Festschrauben kann? mal sehen. :m 
Sind jedenfalls 2 Kugellager drin und Spro hat nicht gemogelt in der Kugellagerzahl.

Die gute Nachricht:
martin_k hat recht (Danke für den Hinweis! #6) , die Kurbel ist geschraubt, und noch mehrere:
Die Kurbeln der 7300+7400, 9300+9400, Applause 3000+4000, Zauber 3000+4000 (sowie Passion und Ecusima wohl auch) sind alle geschraubt! #6 
Kann man abnehmen, saubermachen, auch leicht was anderes anpassen, ist ein Kugellager drin. 

Jetzt ist ein netter Händler gesucht, der mal ganz viele Kurbeln z.B. der 9400 auf Lager hat, um eben z.B. den versandeten Red-Arc'ern aus der Patsche zu helfen. #h 

Bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, daß die alle genietet wären. Sieht man, wie man sich täuschen kann  , so steht das der Certate (+Custom) in nichts nach, sieht auf einer japanischen Website sogar ziemlich so aus wie das, was bei mir gerade so auf dem Tisch lag :m 

@rainer1962:
Mit einer bestellten Kurbel 9400 sollte es ein Leichtes sein, da einen Taurus-Knob drauf zu machen!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@Dr. Schiwago

Ich kann mich täuschen aber normale Moterenöle neigen zu Bestandteiltrennung, wenn sie nicht

a) mit einem Mindestdruck
b) mit einer Mindesttemperatur und
c) mit einer Mindestmischung

gearbeitet werden.

Sprich: man erreicht weder den notwendigen Arbeitsdruck, noch die optimale Temperatur (die bei einem Vollsynthetiköl bei etwa 93°C liegt) noch das dauernde Mischen des Öles in solch einer Rolle.

Da liegt die Gefahr nahe, dass sich auf den Getriebeteilen Ölbestandteilablagerungen bilden. Ähnlich der Situation als wenn man einen Ölkanister länger stehen lässt - da lagern sich die schwereren Ölbestandteile auch ab.

Ich lass mich aber auch gerne belehren 

Gruß

Rico

P.S. "mein" Fett macht auch nach bestandenem Temperaturtest in meiner Biomaster noch nicht schlapp. Leider hat die Rolle den Test nicht unbeschadet überstanden - man sollte so ein Plastikröllchen auch nicht auf'n Ofen legen *gg*
Ich habe also mein ganz persönliches "Mittelchen" gefunden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@wolkenkrieger
ich habe bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen mit Motorenöl gemacht (allerdings etwas besserem, kein billiges).
Der Balzer-Rollendoktor empfahl das in einem Raubfisch-Artikel auch mal, und etliche extreme Rollenfanatiker nehmens auch - im Mix.  

Die Motorenöle sind in der Rolle doch voll unterfordert, besser als Nähmaschinenöl macht sich das immer. 
Die Mindestmischung wäre bei einer RedArc mit ihren vielen "Zahnradpumpen" auf jeden Fall gegegeben :m


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Mindestmischung wäre bei einer RedArc mit ihren vielen "Zahnradpumpen" auf jeden Fall gegegeben :m



Dann muss man im Winter aber alle paar Tage in den Keller und mal kräftig kurbeln 

Ich nehme für meinen Audi ein MOS2-Öl 10W40. Den Kanister muss ich alle Woche mal schütteln, da sich sonst eine etwas dickere Schicht unten absetzt, die sich dann nur durch heftigstes schütteln wieder homogen einmischen lässt.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich sollte meine Rolle so shaken...:g

Aber dass das funktioniert mit dem Öl kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Allerdings kann ich mir die Sauerei auch vorstellen, wenn so ein Nullring mal undicht wird bei Drill. Igitt. Und man steht bei sowas meist am Wasser und Motorenöl ist extrem umweltbelastend. Also mir wäre das ein bissl riskant ehrlich gesagt.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Liqui Molly Synthetiköl setzt sich auch nach Jahren nicht ab, habe den teuersten Liter aus dem Supermarkt dafür genommen.

Deswegen ist ja eigentlich Fett+Öl besser und problemloser, wobei eben dünnes Fett was gerade nicht wegläuft dabei herauskommt. 
Nur weil an einigen Stellen zuwenig Fett bleibt, kommt mir auch die Idee da soviel hineinzufüllen bis die Rolle (Getriebegehäuse) wirklich voll ist und sich nichts mehr wegdrücken läßt. 
Die Bewegungswege müßten gerade noch Platz haben, wobei dazu ein Befüll+Überdrucköffnung praktisch wäre. 
Die Löchlis am Rollenheck sind mir ein Dorn im Auge. 
Und auch die Deckeldichtigkeit, die ich mit Dichtmasse aber erreichen könnte. 
Fett+Öl-Mix kommt an sich an den beiden Großradlagern links+rechts nicht durch, die sitzen sehr bündig in Gehäuse und auf dem Rad. 

Was mir vorschwebt wäre:

- Gehäuse voll mit Leichtlauf-Fett
- Kann kein Wasser mehr eindringen, sowohl weil dicht wie auch kein Platz mehr dafür 
- Lifetime-Schmierung (oder nahezu)
- Alle Fliegen (Bugs), die im Getriebegehäuse liegen, nahezu mit einer Klappe geschlagen.

Bei den Ritzelversuchen der Wormshafter habe ich unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, alle ein wenig anders bearbeitet und justiert, manche laufen wie Superglide persönlich (eine RedArc 10400 wie ein Traum von Federleicht! :k ), eine Zauber zickt (kratzt) jetzt wieder rum, mal sehen wie es aussieht. 
Mit den unterschiedlichen Justageversuchen der schlackrigen Ritzel werde ich am Saisonende mal Bestandsaufnahme machen und dann genauer wissen was gut läuft. Die nicht fest sitzenden Ritzel sind einem wirklich guten Einlaufen nicht zuträglich.

Habe jedenfalls einige Versuchsexemplare (6) und die Anzahl der Excenter/Tellerradverleger nimmt weiter kontinuierlich zu  - für alle Angelarten außer wo man eine Freilaufrolle benötigt. 

Halte mal fest: - Das wäre auch noch was, eine 4000, 5000er und 6000er Freilaufrolle gleicher Bauart. Wie mir überhaupt die etwas größere 5000er Spinnrolle basierend auf Applause/BlueArc mit ca. 400g fehlt, für das echte H-Spinnen. Oder ein Wormshafter mit zwangsgeführten Stahl-WS.


----------



## Dr. Schiwago (25. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo,
@Angeldet

Hast schon recht das die Motoröle gewisse Betriebsparameter 
brauchen um Ihre Volle wirkung zu entfalten.

Jedoch möchte ich darauf hinweisen das es sich um eine Angelrolle mit einem 08/15 Getriebe handelt und dafür sollte sogar Nivea Creme reichen. Ich denke dass es darauf ankommt das die Rolle ständig und vor allem überall geschmiert ist. 


MFG


----------



## Dr. Schiwago (25. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ach so ich vergaß....



Ich geb mir Mühe das ganze was ich gemacht habe mal mit ner Bauanleitung und Fotos und Werkzeugliste hier rein zu setzen, das kann aber etwas Dauern, da ich momentan Beruflich sehr Stark  eingespannt bin.


MFG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Klasse, wäre dufte #6 Deine Umbauten zu sehen, aber bis zum Winter wo alle mehr Zeit zum basteln haben (und nicht angeln) ist ja noch ein bischen Zeit.


----------



## melis (26. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Am WE habe ich jetzt meine beider Arcs aufgemacht. Ging ohne größere Schwierigkeiten. Was ich zu Gesicht bekamm war beeindruckend. Ich habe schon einige Rollen aufgemacht und kann daher gut vergleichen. Die eine war an den meisten wichtigen Stellen Fett frei. Die andere hatte noch eine gute Schmierung(war übrigends die ältere von den beiden, die vor dem großen Boom aus Amerika an Spro geliefert wurde).
Ein paar schwachstellen(ist viel zu hart ausgedrückt) im innen Leben konnte ich schon endecken. Die hat aber jede Rolle. Sonst würden die ewig halten und die Hersteller nichts mehr neues verkaufen. Der WS war aus Messing. Soll ja nicht bei jedem so sein. Das Ritzel passte bei beiden perfekt in den WS, hatte wohl auch glück. Würde mir hier ein Ritzel wünschen, welches eine kleine Keramikschicht auf den Zähnen hat. Wie angeäblich bei den neueren Shimanos. Ansonsten keinerlei Abnutzung, oder ähnliches. 
Alles wurde sorgfälltig auseinander genommen mit Petroleum abgewischt, zusammengesetzt und richtig dick gefettet. An einigen Stellen etwas Shimano Öl drauf. Und die Babys schnurren weiter wie sie sollen.

PS. Eure verbesserungs Vorschläge sind teilweise ganz gut, größten Teils aber absolut übertrieben. Wer es nochbesser haben will, kann sich ja eine Maßanfertigung bauen lassen aus einem Titan/Stahl-Mix.
Trotzdem gefällt mir wie ihr versucht eure Rollen zu Pimpen und das dahinter steckende Ideenreichtum. Sollte nur realistischer sein. Die wollen verkaufen und sich keine Denkmäler bauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@melis
Schöner Bericht #6, 
interessant daß Du auch auf Messing-WS gestoßen bist. 
(Gold gefunden )
Wäre für Ryobi/Spro also leicht wieder einführbar. Man sollte mal die Artikelnummern vergleichen.

Mit den Forderungen geht's ja erstmal um das Anforderungsprofil. Wenn man etliches davon selber um-/hingebaut kommt, wäre es mir am liebsten. Einw "handgebaute" Rolle würde ich einer von der Stange sowieso vorziehen. :g 
Daß Ryobi/Spro+Co natürlich auf Preiswürdigkeit und Gewinn achten ist auch klar. 

Wenn aber in jedem Kinderauto für 4 EUR Messingsritzelchen drin sind, kann das Zeug eigentlich nicht so teuer sein, die anderen beiden Rädchen (eins ist ja schon) und der Wormshaft aus Messing verteuert die Rolle ganz sicher nicht wesentlich und würde die gröbsten Macken beseitigen. Ne Firma wie Ryobi könnte es sich erstens leisten und zweitens wäre es ein Superecho+Hallo, wenn die z.B. einen kleinen Zahnradnachrüstsatz anbieten würden - für die Rolllustigen!


----------



## Dr. Schiwago (26. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo
@ Melis


 Ich möchte mir aber ein Denkmal bauen !


----------



## melis (26. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Na dann bitte. Selbst ist der Mann.
War ja auch auf den Hersteller bezogen.


----------



## melis (26. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Könnte es sein, dass die Arcs/Zauber Rollen nicht nur an einem Standort gefährtigt werden. Das nach einem erfolgreichen Anlauf die Produktion in die 2te oder 3te Welt verlagert wurde? Immerhin hat Ryobi nach Japan und USA jetzt auch in China einen Standort.


----------



## melis (26. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@ Angeldet
Hast du eigentlich schon mal die echte Zauber in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## melis (26. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Zur Kurbelproblematik kann ich noch beisteuern, falls noch nicht bekannt. Es wurde reagiert. Einige neue Modelle haben diese Kurbel.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200029591739&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:DE:1
Auch die neue Zauber hat diese Kurbel mit dem Knauf, aber in Silber nicht Gold. War vorher glaube ich eine Klappkurbel.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200029591739&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:DE:1


----------



## donlotis (26. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



melis schrieb:


> @ Angeldet
> Hast du eigentlich schon mal die echte Zauber in der Hand gehabt?



Hallo, ich glaube die Frage müsste anders lauten:

'Welche Rolle hatte AngelDet noch nicht in der Hand...?'

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Richtig, wäre fast einfacher! :m 
Obwohl mein Interesse an Rollen sich inzwischen schon genauer beschränkt. Nicht zu billig und auch nicht zu teuer, und noch problemlos für Versuche bezahlbar.

Um auf die Frage von Melis zu antworten: 
Ich habe 2 Stück, eine Zauber 2000 und eine 3000 und diese sind auch schon durch den Zerlege + Neufettungsprozeß gelaufen (die 2000 ist älter, anders bedruckt und hat den Messing-WS), eine RedArc 10300 und eine Zauber 3000 sind nahezu im Innenleben identisch, bis auf die Farben der Zauber halt (die nicht jeder toll findet genau wie das RedArc Rot auf einige abschreckend wirkt). 

Die Kurbeln werden eh nach Laune des Vertreibers gewechselt, die Penn Affinity ist z.B. eine Zauber mit der Kurbel der Spro 8300. Die Applause Xi war die erste, die als Japaninfo mit dem neuen (schrägen) T-Kurbelknauf ausgerüstet gesichtet wurde, welcher auch auf meiner Ryobi Ecusima drauf ist, und der sich schlechter anfühlt als der alte (orginale  ). 
Wenn jemand dort auf die Idee kommt, ein anderer Knob wäre ergonomischer, werden wir den wohl "übergebraten" bekommen. Hauptsache gleich schraubbar, dann wär's mir schnurz. :g

Mit den verschiedenen Montageorten weiß ich nichts gernaueres, man merkt aber bestimmte Wechsel (auch bei der Spro Nova, 4 Gehäuseschrauben oder 2) und das können auch gut verschiedenen Montageorte sein. Es ist bestimmt auch aus zolltechnischen etc. Gründen sinnvoll, bestimmte Montageschritte im besseren Zollbereich vorzunehmen, aber dazu müßte man sich die gesamte Weltwirtschaft anschauen. In der EU wird wohl noch nicht montiert (?) |kopfkrat


----------



## melis (27. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



melis schrieb:


> @ Angeldet
> Hast du eigentlich schon mal die echte Zauber in der Hand gehabt?


Mit echter Zauber, meinte ich nicht das in Deutschland erhältliche Modell. Das ist nach meinen Informationen ein Export Modell für außerhalb von Japan. Das Japan Modell hat die genaue Bezeichnung Ryobi Zauber VS-ZI. Da musst du mal auf der Ryobi Homepage schauen(Ich finde die im Moment nicht wieder).

Was ist eigentlich von der Excia zu halten. Bewegt sich im gleichen Preisrahmen. 
Und von der Spro Melissa, die hat das Flat Wind Hubsystem. Gilt ja als das Topmodell von Spro. Ist die auch von Ryobi insgeheim?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ich kenne nur die hier erhältlichen Modelle 



> Was ist eigentlich von der Excia zu halten. Bewegt sich im gleichen Preisrahmen.


Die durchaus vorhanden Besitzer |wavey: äußern sich ja nicht, ich habe keine. Ist die Frage ob es eine Zauber-II oder eine Zauber-E ist (Economy, in Anlehnung an Daiwa :q )



> Und von der Spro Melissa, die hat das Flat Wind Hubsystem. Gilt ja als das Topmodell von Spro. Ist die auch von Ryobi insgeheim?


Das ist ziemlich eindeutig und damit einfach: Ein Mix aus Daiwa Laguna und Capricorn, ein bischen aufgepeppt. Von Daiwa. Da ich die Capricorn ein wenig kenne, weiß ich auch das sie eine nette und stabile Rolle ist, aber auch Schattenseiten hat. Im 400g Rollenbereich für's H-Spinnen gibt es aber kaum eine Alternative, weil die Ryobi/Arcs da nichts haben.


----------



## melis (27. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ist auch schwer zu bekommen die echte Zauber. Hab sie mal in einem Shop gesehen da waren es 160$. Im gleichen Shop hat die "unsere" Zauber 70$ gekostet.
Von daher wäre ein Vergleich durchaus interessant.


----------



## Lionhead (27. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die hier erhältlichen Modelle
> 
> 
> Die durchaus vorhanden Besitzer |wavey: äußern sich ja nicht, ich habe keine. Ist die Frage ob es eine Zauber-II oder eine Zauber-E ist (Economy, in Anlehnung an Daiwa :q )
> ...


Ich habe die Excia zumindestens schon mal in der Hand gehalten.
Sie ist noch einmal kleiner als die Zauber (+) und hat jetzt eine Klappkurbel (Schwachpunkt?). Die 4000 er  wirkt in etwa so groß wie einer Shimano 2500er.
Was im Inneren geändert wurde weiß ich nicht, es ist wohl eher eine Zauber 1,5 Evolution GTI als eine Zauber II.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Lionhead (27. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



melis schrieb:


> Mit echter Zauber, meinte ich nicht das in Deutschland erhältliche Modell. Das ist nach meinen Informationen ein Export Modell für außerhalb von Japan. Das Japan Modell hat die genaue Bezeichnung Ryobi Zauber VS-ZI. Da musst du mal auf der Ryobi Homepage schauen(Ich finde die im Moment nicht wieder).
> 
> Was ist eigentlich von der Excia zu halten. Bewegt sich im gleichen Preisrahmen.
> Und von der Spro Melissa, die hat das Flat Wind Hubsystem. Gilt ja als das Topmodell von Spro. *Ist die auch von Ryobi insgeheim*?


nein von Daiwa.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## ebenezer (27. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie mir überhaupt die etwas größere 5000er Spinnrolle basierend auf Applause/BlueArc mit ca. 400g fehlt, für das echte H-Spinnen.


 
Naja, eine Blue Arc 7500(bzw 750) gibt es ja immerhin. Die hab ich mir geholt. (42 Euro inkl. Versand auf ebay) Liegt  allerdings Gewichtsmäßig mit 575 g etwas hoch, was mich persönlich nicht stört. Das Ding macht jedenfalls einen sehr soliden Eindruck.

Was ist eigentlich von der Pflüger Medalist 50 zu halten, kennt die jemand hier im Forum?


----------



## melis (27. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Ich habe die Excia zumindestens schon mal in der Hand gehalten.
> Sie ist noch einmal kleiner als die Zauber (+) und hat jetzt eine Klappkurbel (Schwachpunkt?).


Ist beim aller neuesten Modell keine Klappkurbel mehr. Die ändern das tatsächlich wie sie wollen.
Preislich liegt die in Asien höher als eine Zauber(export).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



ebenezer schrieb:


> Naja, eine Blue Arc 7500(bzw 750) gibt es ja immerhin. Die hab ich mir geholt. (42 Euro inkl. Versand auf ebay) Liegt  allerdings Gewichtsmäßig mit 575 g etwas hoch, was mich persönlich nicht stört. Das Ding macht jedenfalls einen sehr soliden Eindruck.


Die habe ich auch, finde ich sehr gut, aber sie wartet noch auf einen Einsatz, denn: Hast Du so'ne Pranke und Dauerkondition oder hast Du damit noch keine Stunden gesponnen?  |kopfkrat 

Bin mir mit Darry da einig (der hat die Versuche auch gemacht): an 'ner schweren Spinnrute (Wels+Großhecht) macht die nun wieder eine "überschwere" Figur, die Ryobi 4000er sind wiederum ein bischen zu klein und auch einen Tick zu leicht (310--330g). Eine Ambidex 2411 oder Sigma 050 balanciert das Gerät viel besser bei mir.

Zum Naturköderangeln auf Wels bestimmt super.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Sie ist noch einmal kleiner als die Zauber (+) und hat jetzt eine Klappkurbel (Schwachpunkt?). Die 4000 er  wirkt in etwa so groß wie einer Shimano 2500er.


Buh, das klingt aber schlecht  Dann wäre ja nicht's mit Teiletausch und Spulen usw.



Lionhead schrieb:


> Was im Inneren geändert wurde weiß ich nicht, es ist wohl eher eine Zauber 1,5 Evolution GTI als eine Zauber II.


Du hast meine Intention erfaßt! :m


----------



## ebenezer (27. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du so'ne Pranke und Dauerkondition oder hast Du damit noch keine Stunden gesponnen?  |kopfkrat


Ich hab die Rolle ganz neu, habe aber vorher schon viel mit der Spro Rock 980 (genauso schwer) an der Spro TripleX Spinnrute gesponnen.
Das Gewicht der Rolle hat mich dabei nie gestört. Die Händ blieben locker. Mir wird eher die Schulter lahm, was ich aber auf den hohen Widerstand bei der Köderführung schiebe.
Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie so eine geile Rolle für dieses Geld gesehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



ebenezer schrieb:


> Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie so eine geile Rolle für dieses Geld gesehen.


Das stimmt! #6

Die lahme Schulter könnte aber auch ein wenig mit den zusätzlichen 200g zu tun haben  verstärkt den Köderzug nochmal ein bischen. Bin da jetzt zusätzlich mehr empfindlich (siehe AB Thema Sehnenscheidenentzündung) |rolleyes


----------



## Alexander (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo Leute,

Meine Red Arc 10400 macht nun auch Mahlgeräuschen! Was soll ich machen ? |kopfkrat  Ich bin echt verzweifelt #q


----------



## pike1984 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ich will zu meiner 10400er Red Arc und zur 7200er Blue jetzt noch eine 3000er aus der großen Rollenfamilie. Besser gesagt eher zwei, da ich gedenke mir auch eine 3000er Ecusima als Ersatz-bzw. Friedfischrolle zuzulegen. Sieht für das Geld (ca. 35€) echt nach einer lohnenden Investition aus. Die andre 3000er wird wohl eine Zauber werden. Aber die Applause gäbs auch für nur 50 Ocken beim Gerlinger|uhoh:. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Im Zweifelsfall wird wohl alles gekauft:g. Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich zudem auf  die Tubertini  Sirio gestoßen. Wisst ihr, wo man die einordnen kann? Eher auf der Stufe der Ryobi Ecusima und Passion oder doch schon bei Applause und Blue Arc SG?
Hat jemand die Tubertini und kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich zudem auf  die Tubertini  Sirio gestoßen. Wisst ihr, wo man die einordnen kann? Eher auf der Stufe der Ryobi Ecusima und Passion oder doch schon bei Applause und Blue Arc SG?


Die sieht nun mal eindeutig wie eine Ecusima aus, unterscheidet sich nur im Aufdruck, ist meist leider teurer. Ob die einen Tickchen besser montiert bzw. in der Qualitätssicherung etc. sind kann ich nicht sagen. Sind aber keine Tuff-Bodys.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



Alexander schrieb:


> Meine Red Arc 10400 macht nun auch Mahlgeräuschen! Was soll ich machen ? |kopfkrat  Ich bin echt verzweifelt #q


Den Thread nochmal von vorne lesen! 

Passieren tut recht wenig dadurch, ist halt ein Ding der Kategorie unschön. Steht alles hier drin.

Was abhilft: Auseindernehmen und liebevoll fetten!

Sind halt wie die schönen Divas :k die Rollen, die roten wohl ganz besonders. Wollen schon die gebührende eindeutige Aufmerksamkeit ihres Benutzers, sonst zicken die irgendwie rum. Eine Rolle mit Herz sozusagen :l :m


----------



## Alexander (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Okay, dann werd ich das Baby mal auseinanderbauen und ordentlich fette! #6  Danke Jungs!!! |wavey:


----------



## benihana (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo, 

habe mir jetzt auch mal das komplette Thema einverleibt. Hier in Polen bekomme ich die RedArc 10040 und 10030 für cirka 80 €. Ich würde die mir shon gerne mal leisten muss jetzt aber nochmal fragen ob Ihr sicher seid das kein Weg daran vorbei führt die auseinander zu nehmen. Habe noch keine Rolle auseinander genommen und bin technisch auch nicht der Begabteste. 
Allgemeiner Tenor ist doch, kaufen, auseinander nehmen, Fette entfernen, neu einfetten und fertig ist eine der bestmöglichen Rollen für dieses Geld. 

Meine Frage ist also eigentlich ob ich als nicht gerade Technikbegeisterter locker darangehen kann. 

Gruß,

Benihana


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



benihana schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir jetzt auch mal das komplette Thema einverleibt. Hier in Polen bekomme ich die RedArc 10040 und 10030 für cirka 80 €. Ich würde die mir shon gerne mal leisten muss jetzt aber nochmal fragen ob Ihr sicher seid das kein Weg daran vorbei führt die auseinander zu nehmen. Habe noch keine Rolle auseinander genommen und bin technisch auch nicht der Begabteste.
> Allgemeiner Tenor ist doch, kaufen, auseinander nehmen, Fette entfernen, neu einfetten und fertig ist eine der bestmöglichen Rollen für dieses Geld.
> ...


 
Moin Moin Benihana!!
Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen um das zerlegen!! Ich bin auch ein Technikeranalphabet(|kopfkrat )|supergri ... Aber in den Rollen von heut ist echt nicht mehr viel drinn... Nix mehr mit x-Federn die einem um die Ohren fliegen können... Hab mein Rotes Baby auch komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammen bekommen... und sie läuft sogar noch|supergri ... Nur Mut, das bekommst schon hin!!... Solltest nur zügig zur Sache gehen und das Ding in einem Zug zerlegen-reinigen-neufetten- zusammenschrauben!! Mit Hilfe der Explosionszeichnung ist das überhaupt kein Problem!!!... Und solltest Du doch an Deine technischen Grenzen stossen, einfach Bilders machen (Makro) und hier rein damit, denn... Hier wird Ihnen gehofen|supergri . Hab mir sagen lassen das hier im Board der ein oder andere Rollenfreak mitliest (nicht wahr Det|wavey: |supergri )...


----------



## KHof (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo Daniel!

Hast du auch die Schraube am Bügel auf der Seite des Schnurlaufröllchen aufgehabt?
Die hat sich bei mir zu weit gelockert und dort findest du ein Drähtchen zwischen Feder und Bügel welches ich nicht mehr reinbekommen hab.

Klaus


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel!
> 
> Hast du auch die Schraube am Bügel auf der Seite des Schnurlaufröllchen aufgehabt?
> Die hat sich bei mir zu weit gelockert und dort findest du ein Drähtchen zwischen Feder und Bügel welches ich nicht mehr reinbekommen hab.
> ...


 
Moin Klaus!!
Nee, hab ich nicht. Denn mit meinem technischem Verstand war ich froh erstmal das "Kerngehäuse" schadlos auseinander bzw zusammen geschraubt bekommen zu haben!! Du weist ja, "Wer Meister werden will, muss erstmal mit Lehrlingsaufgaben beginnen" |supergri


----------



## DinkDiver (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Servus Leute,
Hab jetzt nochmal ne Frage. 
Bei den Blue Arcs gibts definitiv keine Probleme wegen Malgeräuschen und so?
Ach ja und noch was. Was fürn Schnureinzug hat denn so ne Blue Arc mittlere Größe(zum Hecht/Zander Spinfischen) 730er?
mir is der Schnureinzug beim Spinfischen wichtig, vor allem beim Jiggen, weil man sich sonst totkurbelt um Spannung zu halten.
Merci schon mal


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@DinkDiver
Die 4er Größe hat etwa 80cm p.Kurbelumdrehung, die 3er Größe 77cm (je nach Schnurfüllstand),  gilt für alle von Ecusima bis Red-Arc.
Die ohne WS haben keine Probleme mit den WS-Reibereien, aber ordentlich gefettet sein müssen die auch, einmal für längere Zeit. 

Wer eine wirklich nett und leicht laufende Rolle haben will, muß sowieso min. jedes Jahr etwas nachfetten, säubern und abschmieren je nach Dreckanfall sowieso. 
Wer weniger Ansprüche an den Lauf stellt , kommt vielleicht bis zu 5 Jahre bei einer hinreichenden Grundfettung aus, aber spätestens dann ist das Fett schlechter geworden und die Schmierfilme weggerieben. 

Um das nochmal ganz klar zu sagen: Ich habe bei vielen Rollen incl. einer Shimano TwinPower 4000 XT-RA das schnelle Zunehmen von Schleif- und Mahlgeräuschen gefunden, oft schon nach einmal unter richtig starker Spannung Schnuraufspulen (200m mit ca. 1kg Druck kurbeln). Die Shimanos mit der Schraube sind sogar so ausgelegt, daß sie dauernd etwas von ihrem Dünnöl nachgefüttert haben wollen. 
Mit richtiger Fettung läuft auch eine solche Rolle wirklich gut und besser.

Das Thema Rollenfettung sollte man mal so wie beim Auto sehen: :g
Es gehört unabdingbar zu einer Rolle dazu wie der Ölwechsel beim Auto. Dort regt sich auch keiner ernsthaft über die Notwendigkeit auf, eher schon über die Preise (Werkstatttarife) :m


----------



## resusfaktor (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hi,

ich habe auch zwei Redarcs. Eine ist etwa 1 Jahr und die andere 
ca. 3 Monate alt. Die ältere Rolle läuft traumhaft, einfach perfekt. 
Aber die Rolle, die erst 3 Monate alt ist lief von Anfang an nicht wirklich berauschend und hat immer leichte knackgeräusche von sich gegeben. 

Nachdem ich mir den Thread komplett durchgelesen habe, habe ich sie komplett auseinandergebaut. Beim Blick ins Innere war ich geschockt. Haben die das Fett vergessen???#q  
Es war wirklich fast gar kein Fett in der Rolle, man musste wirklich schon sehr genau hinschauen um es zu erkennen. 
Nachdem ich sie gereinigt und neu gefettet habe, läuft sie zwar etwas schwerer als die andere Redarc, was aber nicht schlimm ist. Denn der Lauf ist jetzt seidenweich, wie es sein soll und sie macht keine nervigen Geräusche mehr.

Wie Angeldet schon geschrieben hat, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen seine WS-Arcs mal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Grüße Manuel :m


----------



## Ilsebill (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Gute Aktion!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@resusfaktor
bestätigt das mit den eher liederlichen Serien, wo die Montage suboptimal ist. Ich weiß bisher auch nicht, ob einige Händler selber Qualitätssicherung und Vorauswahl bei diesen Rollen treffen, wäre aber sehr wünschenswert!


----------



## benihana (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo,

meine abschließende, für mich zumindest, Frage zu diesem Thema. Habe die Möglichkeit mir die Rynobi Zauber für kleines Geld zu kaufen. Gibt es bei diesem Modell dieselben Probleme? 

Gruß,

Benihana


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@benihana

Ryobi Zauber = Spro Blue Arc 9000er =  Spro Red Arc 10000er ,
was den inneren Aufbau mit Wormshaft-Schnurverlegung betrifft.

Ryobi Applause = Spro Blue Arc 7000er =  Spro Blue Arc 8000er ,
was den inneren Aufbau mit Excenterrad-Schnurverlegung betrifft.


----------



## resusfaktor (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@angeldet
Ich bin nur froh, dass ich noch rechtzeitig diesen Thread gelesen habe, sonst wäre ich mit dieser Redarc wohl sehr unglücklich geworden, obwohl ich finde das es eigentlich wahnsinnig geniale Rollen sind. Aber diese Rolle scheint kein Händler in der Hand gehabt zu haben, denn die lief wirklich mies im Vergleich zu meiner äteren Redarc.
Ist bei den aktuellen Modellen die Schmierung eigentlich wieder besser? Das sollte sich ja mittlerweile mal bis zu Spro rumgesprochen haben.

Ne andere Frage zur Redarc:
Ich suche noch ne Rolle fürs gelegtliche Wallerspinnen, aber finde da kein Model, dass micht 100% überzeugt.
Denkst du ne gut geschmierte 4000er Redarc, hält da stand?

Grüße Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



resusfaktor schrieb:


> Ich suche noch ne Rolle fürs gelegtliche Wallerspinnen, aber finde da kein Model, dass micht 100% überzeugt.Denkst du ne gut geschmierte 4000er Redarc, hält da stand?


Den Fangberichten und der Einschätzung nach bis ca. 1,50m Fische wohl nicht so das Problem, was 4000er Shimanos halten hält die auch locker. Die Fische sind ja weniger das Problem als z.B Hänger.

Würde aber wenn es doch ein bischen deftiger zur Sache gehen soll eine Applause 4000 oder BlueArc 8400 oder eben eine Spro Melissa 4000 vorziehen, die Melissa hat auch das höhere Gewicht von ca. 400g für eine schwere Spinnrute. Vor allem wenn die Rute nicht so stark ist und man über die Rolle als Notreserve drillen muß, ist eine Rolle ohne Wormshaft weitaus stärker zum Kurbeln unter Last.

Frag mal Darry, der wollte die Melissa 4000 zu dem Zweck ausprobieren. |wavey:

Um die Frage aber konkret zu beantworten: So ganz gelegentlich und wenn es nicht gerade auf Monster geht, spricht an sich nichts dagegen.


----------



## resusfaktor (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@angeldet
die melissa kenne ich noch gar nicht, werde sie mir aber mal gleich im Netz anschauen. die 400g klingen auch gut, ist wirklich das optimale gewicht für ne kräftige rute. 

Da ich am 19.10 nach Spanien fliege zum Zanderfischen und es gelegentlich mal auf Waller probieren will muss da zu meinen geliebten Redarcs unbedingt ne alternative her.

ich hatte mal die bluearc 8500 in der hand, aber die kommt wirklich nicht in frage. die ist ja eine seilwinde:q 

Danke erstmal für den Tip.

Grüße Manuel


----------



## Hack (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

So, 

wollte auch mal kurz 2 Statements loswerden:

1. Meine RedArc 10200, gekauft vor gut einem Jahr und vor ca. 1 Monat nach Anleitung von AngelDet nachgeschmiert, läuft und läuft und läuft und hat mir gerade eine Woche lang herrliche Drills auf Hecht (gespinnt und geschleppt) beschert. Auch heftige Hänger waren kein Problem..ein Teufelskerlchen wie ich finde...#6

2. Vor ca. 2 Wochen eine BlueArc 740 gekauft, mit in Schweden geschleppt...fragt meine Freundin: Du, was passiert, wenn man diesen Hebel (Rücklauf) umlegt? Ich sach: Nüscht! !Fehler! Als ich ihn zurück geklippt hatte, war der Rücklauf nicht wieder raus, was ja nu mal Sch*** ist. Nun gut, keine Panik...Beamter nicht-technischer Dienst ist ja begabt im Handwerk :m, also abends die Rolle auseinandergebaut..und da ich nicht wusste, woran es liegt, mal eben den kompletten Bausatz in 100000 Einzelteilen aufm Tisch gehabt..#d..den Tränen nahe, hab ichs dann aber doch sensationell geschafft, die komplette Rolle wieder einwandfrei zusammenzubauen, bis ich dann gemerkt hatte, dass man zur Behebung des ständigen Rücklaufproblems lediglich oben diese Metallplatte mit den 3 Schrauben hätte abdrehen müssen, nujaaa...hab den Rücklauf dann wieder eingerenkt..in diese Plastikkonstruktion, wo die Kugelrauspurzeln...und jedenfalls es funzte wieder....Problem: Beim nächsten Mal Schleppen is er wieder rausgesprungen, nachdem ich den Hebel umgelegt habe....und da das ja nicht Sinn der Sache ist, heute beim Händler angerufen, dem ich das Dingen jetzt zusende, der wiederum das Dingen zu Spro schicken will...ahhh das kann ja dauern, bis die das heile machen ...wahrscheinlich dann so wie ich...einmal wieder zurecht zuppen und beim nächsten Mal wieder kaputt..naja abwarten...

Also, kurze Anfrage: kann man das Problem auch dauerhaft beseitigen? oder darf ich jetzt beim Angeln NIE wieder den Rücklauf berühren?....könnte ihn ja irgendwie fixieren...kann aber auch nicht sein...für 2 Wochen alte Rolle...nunja...

Soviel von hier aus ,-)
|wavey:
Simon


----------



## benihana (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@Angeldet

Heißt also mit anderen Worten am auseinandernehmen und neu einfetten werde ich auch bei einer Zauber nicht vorbeikommen.
Ok, ich merke schon, jetzt muss ich langsam mal den Techniker in mir rauslassen...

Danke für die Antwort

Benihana


----------



## wobbler (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

hoi zusammen ...

red arc 104000
wie bei "HACK" hat sich mir auch die rücklaufsperre ruck zuck verabschiedet... trotz kauf übers ebay...f. 80 euros - hat sie mein händler angenommen und an spro weitergeleitet... habe dabei die spule behalten, da neue xds schnur drauf war - ebenso den spulenknopf/bremse. 

und........ 1 woche später bekam ich ne originalverpackte rolle mit 2 spulen + knopf......ohne diskussion.... danke SPRO

die rolle funktioniert bis jetzt tadellos und läuft perfekt.

-habe noch ne blue arc ws in 30er grösse - die funktioniert ebenso sauber - 

im winter werde ich beide mal auseinanderoperieren und mit dem kugellagerfett behandeln...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



wobbler schrieb:


> wie bei "HACK" hat sich mir auch die rücklaufsperre ruck zuck verabschiedet... trotz kauf übers ebay...f. 80 euros


Das ist es: Über ebay werden eben auch gerne die "Gammelrollen" vertickt, Kunde ist weit weg und das "Ding" dann auch. Habe das selber mit gebrauchten oder Sonderauktionen mal probiert, lohnt sich eigentlich nicht weil man sich hinterher über Kratzer, fehlende E-Spule oder U-Scheiben ärgert und preislich das mit nachzubestellenden Teilen keinen Sinn macht. Gibt Ausnahmen aber in der Mehrzahl landen da wohl die Montagsrollen, und die gibt es zweifelsohne in größerer Zahl.

Wie hier schon mehrmals geschildert wurde und meiner Erfahrung mit jetzt ca. 15 inspizierten Arcigen Rollen schwankt die Fertigungsqualität in der Montage ganz gewaltig, manche Rollen haben sogar eine U-Scheibe neben dem Schnurlaufröllchen wo es sonst schnell kratzt, die meisten nicht |rolleyes. Das durch die Montagemängel der Ruf der technisch hervorragend konstruierten Rolle in den Orkus |gr: gezogen wird, ist auch klar. Man kann an sich nur empfehlen bei einem "ordentlichen" Händler zu kaufen und sich eine ordentliches Exemplar zu besorgen, bei zu-Billigst-Käufen wird man sich im nachhinein ärgern.


----------



## KHof (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Moin alle!

Zu den Debatten über Service: Ich hab meine 10400 mit defektem Bügel beim Händler abgeliefert und nach kaum 10 Tagen kam der Anruf:" Ist wieder da, klappt und ist abholbereit." Insofern gibt`s da nix zu mosern.

Klaus


----------



## melis (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ich habe mich durch den quälend langen Blue Arc Thread gelesen, aber keine Antwort zum letzten stand erhalten.
Mir geht es um das austauschen der Spulen. Eine 10400 Spule auf ein 10300 Body zu stecken dürfte nicht gehen. Da der Rotor schmaler ist, geht es aber umgekehrt? Ich besitze ja die 10401 und kann ich die 10300er Spule nachkaufen und verwenden? Oder eine 9300,8300?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



melis schrieb:


> Mir geht es um das austauschen der Spulen. Eine 10400 Spule auf ein 10300 Body zu stecken dürfte nicht gehen. Da der Rotor schmaler ist, geht es aber umgekehrt?


Passen beide nicht aufeinander, also keine 3er Spule auf 4er und umgekehrt, schleift sonst. Das ist schade, wäre mir auch lieber wenn die gleich wären bzw. die Austauschbarkeit gegeben wäre, allerdings wäre die 3er Rollengröße dann nicht so schnuckelig optisch kleiner, was immerhin auch was ist :k .


----------



## melis (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ja das ist wirklich schade. Angeldet schau dir mal bei nächster Geledenheit, vielleicht im Laden die ABU GARCIA C503ALB Modell aus 2006 an. Die 100er und 300er Serien sind anders. Ich bin entzückt von der Qualität. Gibt es in Übersee natürlich zum halben Preis. Hat ein Kollege. Der gibt die nur nicht her zum aufmachen um genaueres zu sagen. Anfühlen tut sie sich jedenfalls großartig. Könnte eine alternative für barsch sein. Ist auch nur in kleinen größen zu haben, leider auch nur in kleiner Schnurkapazität, also nicht unbedingt für dickere Dyneema. ABU wirbt mit "Ganz Metall Rolle" und auf die Qualität vom Getriebe wurde ganz besonders geachtet. Einziges Manko bisher was ich feststellen konnte ist die fehlende Schräge(ist dir auch wichtig habe ich gelesen). Die ist merkwürdiger Weise bei den 100ern und 300ern verbaut worden.


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ich hab mir gestern die neue Nova Red mit der Heckbremse geholt, 740.
Zwar heissts immer man solle Frontbremsen nehmen zum Spinnen, weil die Achse kürzer ist und somit stabiler. Ich liebe trotzdem Heckbremsen.
Ehrlich gesagt: die Schnurverlegung ist armselig. Hab 25er mono unterfüttert und 15er geflochtene obendrauf.
Das beult oben und unten und hängt in der Mitte durch. Sowas kenne ich von Shimano Technium etc nicht.
Bin überrascht weil ihr alle von "Super Schnurverlegung" schreibt. Gibts nen Trick? Ist die Nova anders? Oder habt ihr einfach nie mit ner Shimano verglichen?
Muss das am Wochenende mal am Wasser antesten, aber ich fürchte das wird -> Mülltonne. Verstehe den Hype nicht...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Moin Norbert!!
Ich kenne die Nova nun nicht live, aber soll ja die Heckbremsversion von den Arc´s sein und bei denen liegt die Schnur auf der Rolle wie mit´m Lineal gezogen:q 
Bei meiner 10400 Red hat das von anfang an so direkt gepasst, aber bei meiner 9400 Blue musste ich einmal  die dünne gegen eine etwas dickere Unterlegscheibe austauschen (Schnurwulst am unteren Ende der Spule)... Nach dem Tausch der Unterlegscheibe war aber auch bei der Blue Schnurverlegetechnisch alles in Butter!!!
Zu technischen Feinheiten der Nova kann ich leider nix sagen, aber ich denke AngelDet wird sich hierzu auch noch zu Wort melden:q ...
P.S.: Gibts bei Heckbremsmodellen auch die Möglichkeit mit verschieden dicken Unterlegscheiben die Wickelkontur zu beeinflussen???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat ...


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Möglicherweise ja 
Dann werde ich das mal in Augenschein nehmen. So schämt man sich ja direkt damit am Wasser zu erscheinen :/
Kommt mir aber komisch vor, weil wenn ich ne dickere reinlege, dann müsste ja die Schnur noch weiter nach unten verlegt werden, also schlimmer werden. Ich brauch doch eher ne dünnere!?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ja dann musst halt die dickere rausnehmen die schon drin ist und gegen dünnere Ersetzen .
Musste ich bei meinen beiden Arcs auch , danach war alles in Top ...


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

ne Trabbi-Rolle also 
Erstmal basteln...ok mach ich das. Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## doggie (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo,

ich kann mich noch an die Zeit erinnern, da musste man sich hier im AB fast rechtfertigen, wenn man als Spinnrolle NICHT die red arc benutzte......:q Damals wurden diejenigen, die erstmal die Langzeitfunktion der red arc abwarten wollten als Nörgler und Miesmacher tituliert.

Scheinbar war (ist) aber doch nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Jedenfalls musste ich bei meinem Capricorns noch nie irgendwie rumbasteln, damit sie die Schnur ordentlich verlegen.

Schmunzelnd!

doggie


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Jo musste ich bisher auch noch nie, hab fast nur Shimanos.
Der Dealer hatte aber keine und mir gesagt die rote wäre super, er hat die selber auch. 
Ne mal ehrlich: die fühlt sich schon gut an, für das Geld ist die sicher topp. Bin positiv überrascht so insgesamt, aber das mit der Schnur hat mich schon erschüttert...lässt sich das so einfach beheben solls recht sein, das ists wert.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



doggie schrieb:


> Scheinbar war (ist) aber doch nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Jedenfalls musste ich bei meinem Capricorns noch nie irgendwie rumbasteln, damit sie die Schnur ordentlich verlegen.



hmm red Arc ... ab        60€
Capricorn     ... ab ca. 120€

Dann kosten die 5 minuten Arbeit die Schnurverlegung mittels der Plastikscheiben einzustellen also ca. 60 € :q


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Also meine war bissl teurer, die mit der Heckbremse kriegst nicht für 60 Euro. 90-120 eher.

Die Scheiben sind schon dabei? Hab ich gar nicht gesehn...muss ich wohl nochmal kucken.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

also hier gibts die Nova für 70€ ... http://cgi.ebay.de/SPRO-NOVA-730-Si...9146082QQihZ006QQcategoryZ56712QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

geh mir weg mit ebay...ehrlich. Ausserdem hab ich die 40er und in rot.
Bei Ebay kriegst zu oft Ausschussware. Ne danke.
Ich hab glaub ich 110 bezahlt, aber im Fachhandel. Im Internet hab ich sie für 90 gesehn, die 20 ists mir locker wert dafür hab ich den Shop hoffentlich dann noch länger hier.


----------



## doggie (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> hmm red Arc ... ab 60€
> Capricorn ... ab ca. 120€
> 
> Dann kosten die 5 minuten Arbeit die Schnurverlegung mittels der Plastikscheiben einzustellen also ca. 60 € :q


 
Na ja, zu Deiner Stunden (oder Minuten-)lohnberechnung sage ich jetzt mal nichts....|kopfkrat 

Keine Frage, die red arc ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sicherlich eine tolle Rolle.

Sollte die red arc Serie auch im Langzeitgebrauch ihre Qualität halten können, war und ist sie sicherlich das Rollenschnäpchen schlechthin.

Ich, für meinen Teil bin da eher konservativ. Ich gebe lieber EINMAL Geld für etwas Gutes aus und habe dann über einen langen Zeitraum daran Freude!

Grüße!

doggie

PS: Die Capricorn kriegst Du über dem großen Teich für weit unter 120 €! Bitte keine Zoll oder Volkswirtschaftsdiskussion!


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



> Ich, für meinen Teil bin da eher konservativ. Ich gebe lieber EINMAL Geld für etwas Gutes aus und habe dann über einen langen Zeitraum daran Freude!



Ich auch, die Nova sollte da eigentlich reinfallen  Zumindest finde ich dass ne Rolle für 100 Euro ausreichend Qualität haben muss dass man sich länger daran erfreuen kann...


----------



## plattform7 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Also ich weiß persönlich nicht, in wieweit man überhaupt eine Nova mit der Arc gleichsetzen kann, kann aber folgendes zu der Rolle sagen:

Ich besitze 3 RedArc-Rollen und da ich mit den Röllchen rundum zufrieden bin, wollte ich meine Sammlung auch mit einer rückgebremsten Spro erweitern. Hin zum Händler und die Rolle befummelt - nix für mich. Die RedArc ist da meiner Meinung nach qualitativ deutlich besser (Haptik, Laufruhe usw.). Also, würde ich persönlich die beiden Familien schon mal nicht gleich setzen!

Nun zu der Schnurverlegung:
Bei Spro konnte ich keine eindeutige Aussage darüber finden, welche Verlegung die Nova nun hat - Wormshaft ist das ebenfalls nicht. Ich bin mir noch nicht mal sicher, ob die Rolle SG hat - weil´s eben niergends steht. Bei den Arc´s steht es immer dabei.
Meine 3 Arc´s musste ich nicht "tunen" - bin mit der "vom Werk"-Verlegung sehr zufrieden.

Ich meine, es gibt einige wenige Infos im Board zu der Nova und wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht, war selbst unser Profi "Det" mit der Ausführung nicht so zufrieden, wie er mit der "richtigen" Arc-Familie zufrieden ist.


----------



## doggie (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo Norbert,

da hast Du absolut recht!!!

Ab einem gewissen Preis muss einfach auch die Qualität passen, auch OHNE, dass man erstmal an der Rolle rumbasteln muss!!!#d 

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@plattform7:
Also da kann ich nun nicht zustimmen, ich hatte beide in der Hand und ausprobiert. Laufverhalten, Bremse, Rücklaufsperre etc ist alles absolut super, ich kann da nicht erkennen wie es noch besser sein könnte. Präziser kann eine Rolle gar nicht laufen.
Wie gesagt hat mich deshalb ja die Schnurverlegung so gewundert. Mittlerweile habe ich erfahren dass das auch bei Shimano Rollen vorkommt. Je nach Schnur die man benutzt kann man da eben den Hub verändern, dafür sind die Scheiben dabei. Das ist wohl eher ein positives Merkmal angeblich


----------



## plattform7 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

@Nobert

Kann natürlich durchaus sein, dass ich ein Montagsmodell von der Nova in der Hand hatte - ist nicht auszuschließen #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hi @all! #h 

Ich habe für meine eine Black-Nova zum Glück nicht soviel bezahlt, aber die mußte ja mal ausprobiert werden - und jetzt macht es mal noch jemand!  

Zu den Fragen und Problemen:

Die Nova ist keine Arc, sondern nur ähnlich, äußerlich ist nur der Rotor samt Bügel gleich, Kugellager und Hauptgetriebe stimmen noch überein, die Kurbel ist mit den Arcs tauschbar.

Die Nova hat wie die SG-Arcs ein Excenter-Verlegegetriebe, also keinen Wormshaft - und ist hier damit eigentlich falsch! 

Das Problem mit der Schnurverlegung bzw. das ohne Justierscheiben besteht, weil die Nova eine Heckbremsrolle mit Druckknopfspule ist, da gibt es nicht die Spulenauflage mit Justierscheibchen wie bei den Arcs, Zauber und Co. 
Der quergesteckte Zapfen kann übrigens entfernt werden (klitzekleines Gummi auf einer Seite, Obacht!), ich hatte auch erst ordentlich zu fummeln und habe geflucht den Rotor herunter zu bringen.

Die Nova ist intern ähnlich zu den SG-Arcs, aber der Mitnehmer und die Excenterankopplung ist anders, zum Teil verbessert, von der Kralle her lockerer, etwas mehr Hubspiel also vorhanden.


Minus (-)

- keine Justiermöglichkeit für die Schnur vorgesehen, außer man schraubt den Rotor ab und verändert die Unterlegscheibe. Das ist machbar, ausgemessen habe ich die noch nicht, aber es ist sowas drunter. Im Vergleich zum Handling der Arcs ein klares Manko.

- Die Heckbremse ist nicht so besonders fein+dauerhaft, meine hat nach ca. 3 Angeleinsätzen jetzt ein ziemlich digitales Verhalten, also On und Off, geht für Hecht eigentlich so ganz gut, aber das muß auch dringend nachgearbeitet werden - echter Bremsenbacker nach wenigen harten Einsätzen mit Großwobblern, 100g KöFi Spinnen und Hängern.

- Das eckige Design, die Langlöcher in der Spule und das höhere Gewicht machen die Rolle unschöner als eine Arc+Co., ist aber ein subjektiver Faktor.

==> 2 echte Mängel, die man nacharbeiten kann.

Plus (+)

+ Heckbremse, die sehr schnell sich verstellen läßt, und die supergriffig ist. Z.B. die Shimano-RA Generation incl. Kampfbremse ist da ein heißer Pfurz gegen :g 
Ein Traum für Heckbremser, so man denn will.

+ Der Aufbau ist moderner als die Arcs, einige Sachen sind verbessert, z.B. die Umlaufbremse und die geschraubte Gleitbahn. Ich habe aber das Modell mit nur 2 sichtbaren Gehäuseschrauben.

+ Die Schmierung ist bei meinem Exemplar deutlich besser gewesen, ohne Nachschmierung und nur eine Verteilung des vorhandenen Fetts nach dem Auseinanderbau läuft die immer noch sehr gut, auch nach dem Stressen wo selbst die Bremse gewissermaßen ausgestiegen ist.

+ Durch das Excenter-SG-Getriebe ist die Rolle sehr robust, insgesamt ist noch mehr Material da als bei einer Arc.

+ Der griffige Bremsknopf und die griffige Kurbelgegenschraube sind vorbildlich (Alu-Teile), keiner kann das besser, die Arcs sollten dahingehend dringend nachgebessert werden, die Gegenschraube paßt.

+ Die Schnurverlegung mit 0.28er Mono und 22er dicker Monotoc Futura ist gut bei mir, da kann man für einen Excenter überhaupt nicht meckern, aufgespult mit der Rolle selber gegen eine ordentlich Spulbremse, das ist ja auch wichtig. Mit einem Wormshafter natürlich nicht auf dem selben Level, das ist aber so.
Die 22er Monotec hat beim Hängen dazu geführt, ganz locker die Bremse zu entfetten oder so :g ("Kraaaisch"), deswegen geht die nicht mehr so gut (s.o.). Man kann ja mal auf eine andere Rolle so kleine 10 kg Druck drauf geben :q


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Öhm *hust* weiss jemand wo diese Scheiben bei einem heckgebremsten Modell sitzen?
Ok Angeldet hat sich überschnitten, klingt so als wüsstest du wo die Scheiben sitzen 
Kannst du mich mal kurz in die richtige Richtung schubsen?
Den kleinen Gummi hab ich gefunden...muss die "Querstange" denn ab? Und dann?

Also unter dem Rotor sind auch keine Scheiben, vermute wenn dann muss man hinten an die Bremse ran, das ist mir zuviel Gebastel.
Nach Aufspulen unter mehr Druck siehts eh nicht mehr schlimm aus, ich lass das mal.
Trotzdem schade  Hätte wohl besser ne Arc genommen, aber ich liebe nunmal Heckbremsen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ok Angeldet hat sich überschnitten, klingt so als wüsstest du wo die Scheiben sitzen
> Kannst du mich mal kurz in die richtige Richtung schubsen?
> Den kleinen Gummi hab ich gefunden...muss die "Querstange" denn ab? Und dann?


Jupp, die ab, und alles gut aufheben. Dann die große Schraube mit nem 10er Schlüssel los. Bei mir war aber eine Scheibe drunter, meine ich jedenfalls |kopfkrat 
Auf jeden Fall ist das bei etlichen Heckbremsern so gelöst, dort an der Auflage Rotor auf Ritzel wird justiert.

Wieviel Gehäuseschrauben kannst Du bei Deiner denn außen sichtbar zählen?


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

2 Schrauben aussen sichtbar.
Scheiben leider keine hinter dem Rotor. Nungut es wären eh keine anderen dabei.
Wird schon funzen, hab schon "schlimmere" ohne Perücken gefischt 
Danke Dir für die Hilfe!


----------



## itze (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze zwei Zauber :k eine 3000er und eine 4000er. Die 4000er war zum Waller-Spinnfischen mit in Spanien. Etwas speptisch war ich schon und einige Kollegen haben mich schon für verrückt erklärt, aber die Zauber hat einigen Welsen, auch einem 2m Fisch, standgehalten. Auch den Rest des Jahres würde sie von mir zum Zanderfischen an der Elbe eingesetzt und läuft immernoch absolut sauber...

Trotzdem will ich mir eine neue Rolle für den nächsten Spanientrip besorgen. Könnt ihr was empfehlen? Ich würde zu der Ryobi Excia in einer 4000er Größe tendieren. Die hat etwas mehr Bremskraft und soll etwas massiver sein als die Zauber. Aber ich stelle mir schon die Fragen: Hatte ich vielleicht nur Glück? Kann ich mit einer 4000er Rolle wirklich sorgenfrei gezielt auf 2m Welse fischen? Andererseits ist mir aber auch das Gewicht sehr wichtig...

Also soviel kann ich auf jeden Fall sagen: Was die Zauber bisher geleistet hat war #6 . Eine Tica Taurus hat es übrigens bei einem Bekannten (bei exakt der selben Angelei) zerlegt. Aber wie schon gesagt, vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Glück|uhoh: 

Viele Grüße,
itze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hi itze!
Hab Dir das in den Anderen Thread schon geschrieben,
nur soviel: Eine Arc mit SG-Getriebe hat noch mehr Robustheit und Reserven im Verlegegetriebe, was bei den Wormshaftern ein gewisser Kritik+Schwachpunkt ist, und sie dichter an die Multirollen heran bringt.

Wundern tut mich das mit der Zauber nicht sonderlich, erstens ist genug Stabilität für die meisten Zwecke da, und selbst wenn es schabt oder der WS etwas strapaziert wurde passiert noch nichts kritisches. Im Bereich Rotor oder gerade Bügel+Röllchen macht eine Arc (oder Zauber) den ganzen anderen Rollen ja nun locker was an Nichtverwindung vor, das muß auch (mal wieder) gesagt werden.

Welche Schnurzugkräfte treten denn bei Dir ca. auf, also wieviel kg kommen da zustande? Hängt ja auch noch von den Umständen wie Strömung oder Notwendigkeiten wie Fernhalten von Hindernissen ab.


----------



## winzer (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo, passt hier vielleicht nicht ganz rein, aber wie ich gelesen habe wurde einiges über Ryobi geschrieben. 

Ich möchte mir zum Angeln am Saltstraumen neben meinen Multis eine Stationärrolle kaufen, unter anderem zu angeln mit Jig Head, pilken bis ca. 175g.... Ich habe die Ryobi Applause 6000 Spinning ins Auge gefasst. Da keiner der Angelshops in meiner Nähe diese Rolle führt, kann ich die Größe der 6000 nicht ganz einschätzen. Ich habe gelesen, dass sie ca. 590g wiegt, Schnurfassung 150m 0,40mm. Kommt mir schon ein wenig groß vor. Die 4000er wiegt nur mehr 320g, Schnurfassung 290m 0,25mm. Wäre die 4000 ausreichend in Bezug auf Schnurfassung und Kraft?? Was ist eure Meinung, oder ist vielleicht jemand im Besitzt dieser Rollen?

Ich wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß

winzer


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Die Applause 6000 entspricht sehr stark der Spro Blue Arc 7500, und die habe ich neben den 4er Größen. Leider ist der Sprung eben sehr groß wie schon richtig erkannt, die eine noch ne recht kleine Spinnrolle, die andere ein Klopper im großen Brandungsrollenformat. 

Was man recht leicht mal als Anhalt geben kann: 
Die Gr.4 ist für blitzsauberes Bremsen bis 5kg spezifiziert, was blockiertes Angeln auch im Bereich bis 10kg dann eher blockierten Schnurzuges möglich und verträglich macht, die dicke ist bis zum doppelten mit blitzsauberen Bremsen bis 10kg spezifiziert und macht auch bis ca. 20kg keine "dicken Backen". 
Ist also die Frage, was man da wirklich zerren will, und über 5kg würde ich keine Wormshaft-Rolle einsetzen, sondern die mit Excenter (bei Spro SG benannt, bei Ryobi die Applause).

bis 175g ist aber schon ein kräftig Ding, die Rücklaufsperre der "kleinen" Gr.4 käme damit wohl klar, über die Getriebekurbelbelastungen bin ich mir nicht im klaren, KöFis der Gewichtsklasse gehen immerhin ganz gut aktiv zu fischen, bei Großwobblern kurbeln gibt es bis auf das rasant schnelle verschwinden der Werkschmierung auch keine Probleme. (sic Thema)


----------



## winzer (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Danke AngelDet für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Leider kann ich mich noch nicht recht entscheiden. Für die meiste Zeit würde die 4000er Applause sicherlich reichen, jedoch sind Seelachse bis 10 kg und mehr am Saltstraumen keine Seltenheit. Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen von diesen größeren Fischen an an der Leine meiner Stationärrolle. Ich habe nur mal kurz von der Multi auf die Stationärrolle gewechselt, da ich mit dem 100g Pilker etwas weiter Richtung starker Ströhmung, wo man mit dem Boot nicht hinfahren konnte, werfen wollte. Nach einigen Würfen hatte ich einen starken Biss, und merkte gleich nach wilden Fluchten , dass ich einen größeren Fisch an der Leine hatte. Da sich rund um das Boot größere Strudel bildeten, musste mein Angelkollege und Kapitän leider schnell der Gefahrenstelle weichen. Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt ist mir auf der etwas zu kleinen Stationärrolle die Schnur ausgegangen, und leider habe ich den Fisch verloren. 
In einem solchen Fall wäre ich mit der 6000er Applause besser bedient gewesen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Kann das (leider) nicht selber mit Erfahrungen in solchen Situationen nachvollziehen, aber gerade im Zeitalter der dünnen starken Geflechte wundert mich das Schnurfassungsproblem schon. 

Von so richtig guter starker Schnur um ~10kg = 20Pfd bekomme ich da echte 200m drauf (und würde das dort auch so einsetzen, nur Klebeband auf der Spule darunter) und das sollte doch reichen, vorne ein dicker Abriebsschutz und Puffer je nach Kontaktsituation. 

Weiterhin ist meiner Erfahrung und Meinung nach meist die Rute der Schwachpunkt, die schwächste Komponente im System und der Faktor, der den Fisch nicht genügend knechten :g kann. Ein Fisch, der schwimmt wie er will, hat die besten Chancen zu entkommen.


----------



## cHHristian (13. August 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

habe auch ne red arc die sich langsam auch eher (bei leichter belastung) schon anhört wie ne kaffeemühle. hört sich bisschen so an als wenn da sand drinne wäre oder so.
das schnuraufröllchen ist es nicht, das hab ich schon getauscht.
da ich mich aber nicht weiter mit dem innenleben auskenne, habe ich mich noch nicht getraut das ding zu öffnen. weiß auch nicht wo ich jetzt fetten/ölen darf oder wo nicht usw.

vielleicht hat jemand mal nen tipp, wie ich die ruhig gestellt bekomme.
steht hier bestimmt schon irgendwo, hab aber jetzt nicht alles gelesen.
mfg ch


----------



## TRANSformator (13. August 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Wie alt ist die Arc denn und wie häufig wurde sie benutzt?

Aus deinem Posting entnehme ich, dass es sich zumindets um eine gebrauchte Rolle handelt, da ist der Aufwand höher als bei einer neuen. Bei einer neuen kannste dir die Reinigung, Entfernung des alten Fettes und die komplette Demontage sparen. Da reicht einfaches nachfetten aus udn ist shcnell gemacht.
Bei einer gebrauchten Rolle die zudem bereits Geräusche macht, sollte man alles direkt zerlegen, reinigen und vom alten Fett & Abrieb befreien. Dann den Zustand der Lager prüfen und gegebenenfalls ersetzen (hier könnte der Grund für die Geräusche liegen). Anschließend alles montieren und durchfetten.
Diese OP ist für jemanden der das schonmal gemacht hat kein Problem, einem Neuling (evtl. sogar noch mit zwei linken Händen) empfehle ich sowas nur, wenn er das Risiko eingehen möchte.
In diesem Fall würde ich die Rolle zu jemandem geben, der sich damit auskennt und das ganze für dich macht. Wenn du einen kompetenten und vertrauensvollen Händler hast, wäre das der erste Weg.

Gruß


----------



## Elfredo82 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo Leutz, 

also bei mir bzw. uns ist es folgender maßen gelaufen.
Wir (ich und zwei Freunde) haben nahezu zeitgleich 3 RedArc 10400 gekauft, also eine prima Situation zum Vergleich ab Werk.
Einer von meinen Jungs hat wohl einen absoluten Glücksgriff gelandet u. ein einwandfrei laufendes Modell ergattert, der zweite Kumpel war da schon weniger zufrieden, weil das Schnurlaufröllchen von Beginn an defekt war.
Bei mir kam es dann meiner Meinung nach ganz dicke, Schnurlaufröllchen defekt + Kaffeemühlenartige Geräusche nach ein paar mal Fischen.
Ich war vor dieser Erfahrung ein absoluter Arc Fürsprecher, und bin es zum teil immer noch, wenn man das Glück hat und eine gute erwischt, bekommt man eine Menge für sein Geld.



Gruß Fred


----------



## cHHristian (13. August 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

bin mir nicht so sicher wie lang ich die jetzt habe, glaube ca 2-3 jahre. benutze sie schon recht oft. welches fett kann ich denn benutzen? kann man einfach alles fetten oder muss man da irgendwo aufpassen? achso und muss das alte fett erst raus, wenn ja wie bekommt man das am besten hin?


----------



## zesch (13. August 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

gerade ist mein "Zaubernachbau" = Spire XS 4000

von Illexfishing angekommen....

...und es ist eine echte Zauber, steht nur Spire XS drauf

der Waffenölduft + Fettung ist absolut identisch

*nun suche ich eine CNC Kurbel, die an jeder Arc verbaut wurde..*

*wer hat eine übrig ? oder möchte sich davon trennen ?*

Gruß
zesch


----------



## cyberpeter (15. August 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



zesch schrieb:


> gerade ist mein "Zaubernachbau" = Spire XS 4000
> 
> von Illexfishing angekommen....



Mit Ersatzspule oder ohne?

Gruß Peter


----------



## zesch (15. August 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

2 x Ersatzspule war dabei !

= leider hab ich die letzte in der 4000`er Größe erwischt

sonst hätte ich gleich 4 Stück haben wollen

... für den Preis !

Gruß

zesch

aber die 3000 ist genauso gut zum spinnen geeignet


----------



## Andy.F (12. November 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Nabend Leute brauche mal eure Hilfe
Habe mir vor kurzem eine Red Arc 10400 zugelegt und wollte mal reinschauen wegen dem Fett dabei sind mir zwei kleine dünne scheiben rausgefallen aber weiß nicht mehr wo die hin kommen kann mir da jemand helfen. achja nochwas wenn ich meine Rolle schüttele hört man ein metallisches Geräusch aus dem Gehäuse und meine Spule kann man wenn sie fest ist bewegen auf und ab könnte es sein das die Scheiben UNTER den Rotor kommen da wo die Spule drauf kommt???


----------



## Jason V (12. November 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Kleine Kunststoffscheibchen? Könnten vom Wormshaft sein.
Nen Foto würde Sicherheit bringen #h


----------



## Andy.F (12. November 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Bilder kommen morgen es sind ganz flache VA scheiben kein Kunstoff ist das normal mit dem bewegen der Spule wenn Bremse fest ist und das Geräusch im inneren?
Meine wenn die Bremse FEST ist kann ich die Spule auf und ab bewegen


----------



## cyberpeter (13. November 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Vielleicht hilft dass ein wenig weiter:

http://freenet-homepage.de/donlotis/SproRedArc10300.pdf


----------



## Andy.F (13. November 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

da habe ich auch schon drauf geschaut aber finde da keine  2 Scheiben
ist es denn bei dir auch so das wenn du schüttelst es klakkert und man die Spule auf und ab bewegen kann merke auch wenn ich ganz langsam drehe am höchsten punkt die spule einen kleinen satz nach unten macht mache sie jetzt wieder auf und stelle bilder rein


----------



## Andy.F (13. November 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

so hatte jetzt mal die Rolle auf zur vorgeschichte hatte mir sie gekauft und gleich mal geschaut wegen Fett usw da habe ich ja die 2 scheiben bemerkt kam jetzt zurück und man hat äußerlich keinen Unterschied gesehen also wieder auf und keine scheiben gefunden lediglich auf dem großen Zahrad sind ja 2 drauf dann ordentlich fett rein und wieder zu klingt zwar rau aber das fett muß sich erst verteilen.
Habt ihr auch spiel in der Spule?


----------



## Khaane (13. November 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Die Scheiben gehören wahrscheinlich aufs Antriebsrad - Ohne die Scheiben sollte der Lauf merkbar schlechter bzw. lauter sein. 

Es sind sowohl auf der linken als auch rechten Seite des Antriebsrads hinter den seitlichen Lagern die Scheiben angebracht.

Ein Foto würde das Ratespiel ebenfalls beenden. |wavey:


----------



## Andy.F (18. November 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

nabend Leute habe ja eine Spro Red Arc 10400 jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das wenn ich unter Druck einkurbel ein Schleifendes Geräusch zu hören ist an was kann das liegen?


----------



## Breamhunter (19. November 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Wahrscheinlich Schnurlaufröllchen !
Ist das Geräusch auch da, wenn Du "leer"kurbelst ?
Ansonsten s.o.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Der Unterschied mit den Scheiben bei Red-Arc/Zauber und Co ist einfach:
Wenn man in Post 208 den Plan nimmt, dann gibt es 2 Stellen für Scheiben am Großrad:
81 und 71, wo auch mehrere Scheiben sein können (je nach Passung des Gehäuses).
Bei 81 die schmalen silbernen, die damit nicht an den Außenring des kleineren Kugellagers  68 stoßen, und die dünneren aber breitrandigen golden oder kupferfarbenen 71 oben.
Ich denke, das kann helfen und man sich merken.


----------



## Andy.F (20. November 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Also das Geräusch entsteht nur unter Last wenn ich einkurbel ohne ist es weg. Was könnte das sein? Habe nur 2 Scheiben am großen Zahnrad


----------



## don rhabano (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hey Leute ,
habe nicht soviel Zeit mir das alles durchzulesen deswegen hier einfach mal meine Frage.
Ich bin grade an der Rollenpflege ,bekomme jedoch die "Abdeckplatte" der Red Arc einfach nicht ab um das Getriebe zu fetten . Die 2 Schrauben an der Seite sind raus, das chromfarbene Plastikedekorollenfüß Teil (unten halt) ist auch ab. 

Die Seitenplatte geht aber noch nicht ab.

Hofffe ihr könnt mir helfen, muss jetzt auch schnell los.

Greetz

Konrad


----------



## Breamhunter (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Spule runter, kleine Kreuzschlitzschraube raus, 10er Mutter abschrauben, Rotor abnehmen. Dort drunter sitzt noch eine Deckelschraube.
Bitte, danke |wavey:


----------



## don rhabano (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Danke werds gleich testen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Unterschied mit den Scheiben bei Red-Arc/Zauber und Co ist einfach:
> Wenn man in Post 208 den Plan nimmt, dann gibt es 2 Stellen für Scheiben am Großrad:
> 81 und 71, wo auch mehrere Scheiben sein können (je nach Passung des Gehäuses).
> Bei 81 die schmalen silbernen, die damit nicht an den Außenring des kleineren Kugellagers  68 stoßen, und die dünneren aber breitrandigen golden oder kupferfarbenen 71 oben.
> ...


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hallo,
also ich kann das nicht verstehen, ihr puhlt eure Rolle auseinander ohne vorher zu gucken wo was hingehört...#q

Diese Scheiben sind meißt dazu da Spiel auszugleichen, die können sowohl auf dem Antreibszahnrad (beidseitig) als auch auf der Spulenachse (unter dem Rotor) sitzen, aber auch direkt vor dem Rotorlager. Es muss auch nicht zwangsläufig sein das in jeder Rolle gleich viele Scheiben verbaut sind, wie gesagt es sind Scheiben um Fertigungstoleranzen auszugleichen, hab auch schon Rollen mit 4 Ringen auf dem Antriebsritzel auf einer Seite gehabt, in ner anderen baugleichen Rolle waren nur 2.

Viel Spass beim Suchen...|rolleyes

Wird dir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben als ne baugleiche Rolle aufzuschrauben.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## don rhabano (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hi Leute....frohes Neues!


Hab letztens mal alle meine schönen Rollen gewartet, alles kein Problem.
Jedoch habe ich jetzt noch eine gut gebrauchte RedArc geschenkt bekommen und wollte sie gleich ganz normal neu schmieren, jedoch funktioniert jetzt die Rücklaufsperre nicht mehr. 
Ich habe kein Teil ausgebaut u.a .Nur ein Stück des roten Lacks ,der an der "Schalterachse" abgegeangen ist habe ich entfernt ,tut aber ja eig. nichts zur Sache.Auch ein Blick in eine andre Arc ergab keine Besserung.

Woran kann es noch liegen ,dass die Rücklaufsperre nicht mehr funktioniert? Ich habe auch oben an der Achse die Metallplatte weggeschraubt, jedoch auch nichts entdecken können.

Hilfe wäre echt super

Grüße

Don


----------



## don rhabano (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Ich will ja nicht eilen aber umso länger die Teile auf meinem Tisch liegen umso größer werden die Chancen ,dass was verloren geht.
Also haut in die Tasten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Jedoch habe ich jetzt noch eine gut gebrauchte RedArc geschenkt bekommen und wollte sie gleich ganz normal neu schmieren, jedoch funktioniert jetzt die Rücklaufsperre nicht mehr.
> 
> Hilfe wäre echt super


Was hast Du zur Schmierung der Rücklaufsperre, also den 8 Walzen in dem weißen Plastikkäfig innerhalb des Vielsterns aus Stahl verwendet?

Bei zu dicker-fester Schmiere bleiben diese kleben und die Sperre ist immer aus.
Man nimmt dort dickes Öl oder eine dünne Öl+Fettmischung, die die Walzen nicht am weißen Ring festkleben lassen darf, nur ein klitzekleines bischen ist tolerabel, sie können so aber noch herausfallen.

Tip: Rolle auf einem großen Tablett mit steiler Wand zerlegen! #6


----------



## don rhabano (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Hi,
danke für den Lösungsansatz!
Das Walzenlager hatte ich gar nicht gefettet,es war stark verschmutzt durch altes Fett etc. Ich habe es gereinigt und wieder zusammengefusselt :v.
Die Rücklaufsperre funktioniert jetzt wieder ,der Schalter aber nicht wg. Abnutzung des Plastiks oben am Walzenlager. Nunja den Schalter brauch ich ja nicht .
Zur Wartung nehme ich nur hochwertiges Rollenfett u. Öl von Penn.
Vll. macht die Rolle ja noch 1 Jährchen mit und dann ist es ein Ersatzteillager ....


Danke nochmal

Don


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Vll. macht die Rolle ja noch 1 Jährchen mit und dann ist es ein Ersatzteillager ....


Wenn Du gut gearbeitet hast - wieso sollte sie? 

Ich kenne mal ganz genau hingeschaut nicht eine einzige regulär kaputtgeangelte Red-Arc. Wenn, dann wurde sie als "kaputt" oder "auf" tituliert, lief auch schlecht, sogar grottenschlecht, aber nicht kaputt im Sinne nicht-mehr-funktionierend. 
Werfen, Bremsen, Einkurbeln, alles geht noch. 
Problem: Das richtige Geschmiere und Zusammenspiel.
Je nach Anspruch macht das unschöne Laufen keinen Spaß.

Sprich: Man kann damit immer noch angeln, und viel wichtiger: Sie würde einem damit bei dem "Drill-des-Lebens" nicht verlassen, nicht im Regen stehen lassen.

Obwohl: Manche Leute angeln eine Stadic FB und finden deren Rappel-Brappel großartig. So kann es gehen wenn quasi im Wesentlichen ein anderer Name drauf ist ... :q

Dass das trotzdem Mist ist, was Ryobi und Spro da an minimaler Einsparung dem Angler in einem solchen Produkt anbieten, das soll damit nicht beschönigt werden. :g
Finde ich saudoof, und vlt. kommt ja auch mal eine prinzipiell leicht machbare Abhilfe bei der Type ... Die Excia ist ja insofern genau verbessert.


----------



## don rhabano (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Da haste natürlich Recht....ich bin einfach zu sehr an gut laufende Rollen gewöhnt! Deswegen kommen mir auch (einige Modelle ) keine Shimano Ratschen ins Haus.

Greetz


----------



## Ralle1964 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

moin.

hab ne mitchell IDEAL 2000 bekommen.

die läuft sehr "hart" und macht auch dementsprechende geräusche, wie ein "helles" schleifgeräusch. schlecht zu beschreiben.
sie ist definitiv nicht lautlos^^.
hab mal nachgeschaut, aufgemacht und zerlegt, was bei dieser recht kleinen rolle gar nicht sooo einfach ist.
es war recht viel altes braunes fett in dieser neuen rolle.

hab alles entfernt und hab den wormshaft mal mit weißem TITAN Lagerfett eingerieben. ebenso zahnrad und schnecke.
die beiden großen salzwasserfesten lager, eines offen, das andere gekapselt, mit dickem öl behandelt.
sie läuft nicht besser als vorher, eher lauter.
gleichmässig...schleifend.
ich weiss echt nicht mehr, was ich nun noch tun soll.
mein neues FUCHS fliesfett ist noch nicht angekommen.

die "quelle" des schleifens wäre ja dann die wurzel allen übels. aber da bin ich ratlos. #d

ist übrigends ne sehr nette rolle die IDEAL. 

..wenn nicht....

Danke schonmal.
Ralf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

War die Rolle nietnagelneu+unbenutzt, Neukauf oder gebraucht, Privatkauf, ebay und so ?

Die Mitchell Ideal AV-2000 ist aber keine Rolle aus der Ryobi/Arc Familie.
Die http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/images/store/170541806585.jpg


----------



## Ralle1964 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Neu, online.
Dem fett nach zu urteilen, etwas zu lange gelagert^^

Nicht die auf deinem bild, sondern silber chrom.
Ich weiss nicht aus welcher familie sie ist.
Aber sie ist zumindest ne kaffeemühle...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Wenn neu, hättest Du sie auch retournieren können und z.B. eine Ecusima/Passion kaufen können - beste Lösung. 

Jetzt mit dem Neufetten wird das etwas schwieriger.
Wenn die Rolle aber definitiv gut gefettet wurde, kannst Du die brutale Lösung nehmen: Ran an Akkuschrauber und eine viertel Stunde auf Touren quälen, sollte sich dann bessern. 
Nachgucken hinterher ob Abrieb im Getriebe entstanden ist, ist natürlich auch gut ... die Zahnräder aber nicht mehr auseinandernehmen.


----------



## Khaane (26. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn neu, hättest Du sie auch retournieren können und z.B. eine Ecusima/Passion kaufen können - beste Lösung.
> 
> Jetzt mit dem Neufetten wird das etwas schwieriger.
> Wenn die Rolle aber definitiv gut gefettet wurde, kannst Du die brutale Lösung nehmen: Ran an Akkuschrauber und eine viertel Stunde auf Touren quälen, sollte sich dann bessern.
> Nachgucken hinterher ob Abrieb im Getriebe entstanden ist, ist natürlich auch gut ... die Zahnräder aber nicht mehr auseinandernehmen.



OMG - Wer kommt denn auf so absurde Ideen mit dem Akkuschrauber?

Damit gibt man dem Getriebe nur noch den Rest, ich rate dringend von sonem Mist ab.

Erstmal sollte die Rolle korrekt gefettet und geöl werden, an den Wormshaft gehört kein Fett, sondern Öl und dann auch kein "dickes" Öl, sondern dünnflüssiges, auch in die geschlossenen Lager kommt kein Fett, sondern Öl. 

Das ganze selbstverständlich erst nachdem die Rolle komplett zerpflückt und gereinigt wurde - Wird bei mir mit fast jeder neuen Rolle gemacht. 

Einlaufen kannst du die Rolle, indem du paar mal unter Spannung Schnur aufwickelst - Bei Geflochtener macht man das eh meistens von Hand.

Mit nem Akkuschrauber nudelst nur das ganze Getriebe aus.

PS: Zum Fetten und Ölen nimmt man entweder Penn Blue oder Quantum Hot Sauce - Von diesen Pseudo-Hightech-Fetten für den Maschinenbau halte ich absolut garnichts, da diese nicht für den Einsatz in Rollen abgestimmt sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Die Akkuschraubernummer habe ich schon mit Erfolg angewendet.#6

Danach ist nichts ausgelutscht, was es nicht vorher auch schon war.#d
Eine Rolle ist doch dazu da dass sie gedreht wird. Manche mussen quasi einlaufen oder nach dem Auseinanderbauen neu eingearbeitet en werden. Der Akkuschrauber spart viel Zeit gegenüber selbst kurbeln.|rolleyes#h


----------



## angler1996 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Entschuldigt, irgendwie seltsame Ratschläge (ja ich bastle da durchaus auch mal rum)
da holt einer neu ne Rolle, die nicht ( richtig) funktioniert.
nachfetten mag ja noch gehen, aber die Akkuschrauber - Methode ist ja nun doch was für jemand, der das schon mal gemacht hat. Wenn's schief geht ist nichts mehr mit Garantie.
Drück dem Händler das Ding in die Hand
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Würde ich bei einer neuen Rolle auch machen. Heisst aber nicht dass es nicht funktioniert.#6#h


----------



## angler1996 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Nein, Ihro Glänzigkeit:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Am besten wäre eben retournieren! 

Die Aufarbeitung von Getreide- und Kaffeemühlen bedarf schon einiger anderer Tricks, den richtigen Schlägen mit dem Vorschlaghammer, die man für normal gut laufende Rollen nicht anwenden sollte. 
Wenn man da aber durch muss, dann muss man ...


----------



## Ralle1964 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

retournieren steht nicht zur auswahl. habe ein trostpflaster bekommen, es war nur diese rolle da, ansonsten funktioniert sie sehr gut.

ich habe hier im forum gelesen, das an den WS besser zähes fett kommt. ebend wegen der geräusche. was ist denn nun richtig?

ich hatte sie nun auch fast komplett zerlegt. das geht eigentlich recht gut bei der rolle. is ja auch ein metall body. deswegen find ich die ja auch so nett. auch das der rücklauf sich ausschaltet, wenn man den schnurfangbügel umlegt ist nützlich.

evtl hole ich mir die irgendwo mal ne nummer größer.

so wie ich das bisher gesehen habe, wird das fett am ritzel sehr schnell grau. spricht ja für abrieb, oder?
und das, obwohl ich eigentlich nur zuhause damit rumspiele.
ich mag das halt an rollen rumzuspielen..|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle1964 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

das hört sich interessant an.
da wir ja die rolle kennen, könnte man ja auch aussagen über die qualität der teile treffen und wir müssen nicht raten.
ich werde mal schaun, was mit dem fett ist.

danke erstmal.


----------



## jahn (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

Moin |wavey:,

interessantes Thema, das mit der Ideal 2000 ... Habe die auch in der 2000er und 4000er Größe und selbiges Problem mit der größeren von beiden. Ich habe das bisher auf die Übersetzung der Rollen geschoben (4000er 6,1:1 und 2000er 5,5:1 - also doch recht hoch). Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Rollen - was die Laufeigenschaften betrifft - im Zusammenhang mit der hohen Übersetzung weder zu viel, noch zu dickes Fett vertragen. Die kleinere habe ich entsprechend 'eingestellt' bekommen, ist nun ein ziemlich gutes UL-Röllchen #v. Bei der größeren ist mir das noch nicht gelungen ... die ist immer noch und nicht nur wegen der hohen Übersetzung nicht besonders leichtgängig. Außerdem erzeugt sie ein regelmäßiges Klack-Geräusch beim Schnureinholen unter Last - mir ist es ein Rätsel, wo das herkommt |kopfkrat 

Bis denne und Petri Heil,

Jahn


----------



## Ralle1964 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?*

hm, also laufen tut sie nun, nach 8x auseinandernehmen gut und sehr leicht. nur diese schleifenden geräusche nerven.
es ist auch kein "rubbelndes" mahlen sondern gleichmässiges schleifen. ich ignoriere es nun


----------

